# Obsolescence consentie



## JPTK (31 Août 2013)

Une petite réflexion en passant sur ce faux problème que nous/vous créons tous.

Avant, les ordis encodaient un divx en 2h (faisaient un calcul intensif pour les néophytes) et duraient 8 ans, maintenant il le font en 10 minutes et sont morts 2 ans après, vous préfériez quoi franchement ?

Oui c'est caricatural mais c'est un peu la tendance quand même non ?


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Août 2013)

Ma machine fait cela en 45 à 60 minutes, et va avoir 5 ans dans quelques semaines


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2013)

Bon je me suis mal exprimé je crois :rateau:
Je me demandais juste si vous préfériez un ordi super performant qui claque en 2 ans ou un avec des performances suffisantes qui tient 4 fois plus longtemps ?


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

Ce n'est pas consenti, c'est imposé : il va sans doute bientôt falloir que je renouvelle l'iMac (2006 et la carte graphique qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse), je vais passer au mini sur lequel je pourrai au moins changer la ram et le DD au cas où, mais vais surtout être obligé de passer à ML, i7 et 12G RAM alors que SL:love:, C2D 3G RAM me va parfaitement même quand j'ai les 350 raw du mariage du petit cousin à traiter. Comme je le disais dans un autre fil, si j'ai un machin de deux heures à encoder je le lance avant de me coucher, et si c'est 350 photos à traiter je m'y colle les soirs où j'ai rien à faire d'autre, et ça prend le temps qu'il faut.

Mais ça c'est parce que je suis un vieux con : quand tu vois les discussions de 'switch et conseils' sur le thème "j'achète ou j'attends, le prochain va être mieux", ou bien le sourire ravi de celui dont le mac boote en 2secondes grâce au SSD de la mort, tu peux te dire que non seulement c'est consenti mais souhaité. A croire qu'à cause des radars on ne peut plus se lacher sur la route, alors on joue à kikalaplugrosse et kivalepluvit' avec son ordi


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas consenti, c'est imposé : il va sans doute bientôt falloir que je renouvelle l'iMac (2006 et la carte graphique qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse), je vais passer au mini sur lequel je pourrai au moins changer la ram et le DD au cas où, mais vais surtout être obligé de passer à ML, i7 et 12G RAM alors que SL:love:, C2D 3G RAM me va parfaitement même quand j'ai les 350 raw du mariage du petit cousin à traiter. Comme je le disais dans un autre fil, si j'ai un machin de deux heures à encoder je le lance avant de me coucher, et si c'est 350 photos à traiter je m'y colle les soirs où j'ai rien à faire d'autre, et ça prend le temps qu'il faut.
> 
> Mais ça c'est parce que je suis un vieux con : quand tu vois les discussions de 'switch et conseils' sur le thème "j'achète ou j'attends, le prochain va être mieux", ou bien le sourire ravi de celui dont le mac boote en 2secondes grâce au SSD de la mort, tu peux te dire que non seulement c'est consenti mais souhaité. A croire qu'à cause des radars on ne peut plus se lacher sur la route, alors on joue à kikalaplugrosse et kivalepluvit' avec son ordi



Bah justement, c'est comme en politique, c'est un subtile mélange entre consenti et imposé, c'est fait de telle sorte que la victime se sente pas trop abusée et qu'elle ne porte pas plainte quoi :rateau:
Mais y a le syndrome de Stockholm aussi, du coup limite t'en redemandes....
Je suis un vieux con aussi et j'ai la même config que toi avec le SSD en plus, histoire de tirer la bécane dans ses derniers retranchements.
Et oui moutain lion et ses 12 go de ram pour pouvoir faire la même chose que sous snow avec 3, ça craint... je vais être obligé d'y passer aussi, à moins que d'ici là j'ai changé de branche, que je n'ai plus besoin de la suite adobe et que je passe sous ubuntu.

En tout cas à vouloir toujours plus de performances, on a précipité cette obsolescence à mon avis. On considère comme normal aujourd'hui qu'un ordi fasse pas plus de 3 ans, au prix ou ça coute, j'ai du mal à comprendre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

Personnellement, c'est "back to the basics" ! ... J'ai compris !

Je vais tirer sur mon iMac 24" 2007 jusqu'à ce qu'il claque et après ce sera un mac mini de base qui suffira amplement à mes besoins.

La semaine dernière, ma "flat TV" est tombée en panne (je n'ose pas dire : obsolescence programmée oblige !) et je pensais la remplacer quand je me suis souvenu que j'avais encore une Sony Trinitron haut de gamme qui dormait dans son carton depuis des années ... installation, allumage, re-programmation et ô surprise, image et son superbes immédiatement !!!!!

Je me dis que je vais pouvoir certainement la garder encore quelques années étant donné qu'elle a été produite avec du "costaud" ! ... ok ! c'est grand et lourd, mais il faut dire que je m'assied rarement devant la télé pour admirer son look !

Quand je pense que pour la suite "Office", je travaille uniquement sur un PC sous Win NT 5.0 (en fait Win 2OOO Pro) qui doit dater de 1998 et qui ne m'a jamais lâché ! Ah oui, il a 256 Mo de RAM et est opérationnel en moins d'une minute montre en main !

La course à la puissance ce n'est plus pour moi, d'une part parce que mes besoins sont limités, et d'autre part parce que mes moyens ne suivent plus !:rateau:


----------



## legritch (31 Août 2013)

12 Go de mémoire pour ML 

Vous faites quoi avec? De la vidéo? De la 3D? Avec mes 4 Go (mbp 2010) ça tourne sans problèmes, mais faut dire que je fais juste du Web (et que je regarde le résultat sur les PC du boulot ). Le SSD a donné un coup de jeune à ma bécane. :love:

Pour la bureautique : LibreOffice, compatible MS Office. 

P.s.: si j'étais indépendant, j'utiliserais une machine avec 12 Go pour faire tourner des Pc virtuels.


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon je me suis mal exprimé je crois :rateau:
> Je me demandais juste si vous préfériez un ordi super performant qui claque en 2 ans ou un avec des performances suffisantes qui tient 4 fois plus longtemps ?



Pas du tout  Tu t'es parfaitement exprimé 
Je pensai que ma réponse était aussi explicite que ta question  

Pour faire simple, j'achète neuve la machine la plus puissante dont le prix entre dans mon budget, avec l'espoir qu'elle durera le plus longtemps possible. Cela m'a toujours réussi. Et si j'ai changé mon Power Mac au bout de 12 ans, ce n'est pas parce qu'il était en panne mais qu'il ne pouvait plus recevoir les mises à jour de logiciels, toutes catégories confondues.

Bien entendu, chaque nouvelle machine satisfait à mes besoins


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2013)

legritch a dit:


> 12 Go de mémoire pour ML
> 
> Vous faites quoi avec? De la vidéo? De la 3D? Avec mes 4 Go (mbp 2010) ça tourne sans problèmes, mais faut dire que je fais juste du Web (et que je regarde le résultat sur les PC du boulot ). Le SSD a donné un coup de jeune à ma bécane. :love:



C'est juste histoire d'être tranquille et oui quand tu utilises photoshop + xpress + chrome +thunderbird + itunes + transmit + transmission + smultron + d'autres truc des fois, sur snow faut 4 go, 6 seraient pas de trop, et je pense que ML bah il en faut 8 minimum et 12 pour être sûr. D'ailleurs merci Romuald, j'avais jamais pensé à changer qu'une seule barrette sur les 2 sur un éventuel futur mini, c'est toujours ça d'économisé, quitte à passer à 16 plus tard 




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est "back to the basics" ! ... J'ai compris !



Et tu as bien raison ! 




iluro_64 a dit:


> Pas du tout  Tu t'es parfaitement exprimé
> Je pensai que ma réponse était aussi explicite que ta question
> 
> Pour faire simple, j'achète neuve la machine la plus puissante dont le prix entre dans mon budget, avec l'espoir qu'elle durera le plus longtemps possible. Cela m'a toujours réussi. Et si j'ai changé mon Power Mac au bout de 12 ans, ce n'est pas parce qu'il était en panne mais qu'il ne pouvait plus recevoir les mises à jour de logiciels, toutes catégories confondues.



Ah oui ok, j'avais pas vu ta réponse comme ça 
Ah ouai 12 ans quand même, pas mal ! 

Tu me diras, la seule limitation que je trouve à mon mini ce sont les 3 go de ram maxi, et encore depuis le SSD, même s'il swappe ça se passe pas mal. Par contre y a un moment où à autre ou snow sera rendu obsolète, j'espère que la résistance va continuer.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2013)

Non, ce n'est pas seulement imposé ni même programmé. Ca ne passerait jamais sans notre consentement. Le problème ici, c'est "notre". C'est qui, nous ?

Nous consentons collectivement à cette obsolescence. "Nous" ou "on", si l'on veut marquer le côté massif et relevant d'une involonté collective. Mais parfois ce "on" frétille devant nous sur les forums en nous expliquant à quel point Apple est à la ramasse parce qu'elle ne sort pas plus de "nouveautés" cette année. Ici, on c'est bien bidule ou trucmuche (vous les reconnaissez?).

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je sais ce que je choisirais dans l'alternative de JPTK. Le problème, c'est que je suis entouré d'un troupeau d'abrutis qui en redemandent tout le temps de la nouveauté bien juteuse, qui se battent pour leur servitude comme s'il en allait de leur salut, comme dirait tonton Spinoza. Alors, on est poli, on est gentil, on ne dit rien, mais parfois on, ça devient je et ça dit merde : pas "nous" mais "vous" (en m'adressant à tous les compulsifs du nouveau) nous foutez dans la merde et acceptez de vous faire empapaouter avec des gadgets de plus en plus petits ou de plus en plus gros (selon qu'on se réfère à la taille ou à la douleur) et après ça vient dire que c'est les autres, les méchants. Mais ces méchants, si on ne se laissait pas autant faire, ils seraient sans pouvoir (cf. cette fois le _Discours de la servitude volontaire _écrit par un gamin de 17 ans il y a quelques siècles, honte sur les autres).
Et le pire, c'est que moi, sans homophobie aucune, je n'ai pas envie de me faire empapaouter. Et j'y passe tout de même.
Ouille ! Merci les gars, merci "on", "nous" ou "qui" vous voulez ! Mais vous n'êtes pas venus sur terre pour la chasse, "vous" ? (relire son Wuillemin, si allusion pas comprise, je vous conseille_ 2,5 kilos de colossale finesse _ vous voyez que j'ai des références philosophiques).


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

Obsolescence consentie... par ceux qui achètent un rétina... par ceux qui ne savent pas? 
Cette obsolescence dont on parle est partout, pas seulement dans le domaine de l'informatique. Et malheureusement si on peu être amené à penser que ce sont les consommateurs qui l'ont provoquée: c'est que l'on est devenu commerciale. 

D'accord sur le fait que les nouvelles machines sont plus fragiles que les anciennes, et d'accord sur ce constat qui veut que: les nouvelles générations ne regarde plus comment c'est fait, ni combien ça coûte, mais plutôt est-ce-que c'est puissant surtout plus puissant que celle du voisin?
D'ailleurs cette mentalité n'est pas que l'oeuvre de ces nouvelles générations, mais de toutes. 

L'obsolescence consentie... ou acceptée, n'est finalement que le résultat de la mutation de notre société. On veut tout, tout de suite et mieux que le voisin. Le commerciale est-il à blâmer, je pense juste qu'il profite de nos faiblesses.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> L'obsolescence consentie... ou acceptée, n'est finalement que le résultat de la mutation de notre société. On veut tout, tout de suite et mieux que le voisin. Le commerciale est-il à blâmer, je pense juste qu'il profite de nos faiblesses.



Non le commercial n'est pas à blâmer, il ne fait qu'appliquer à la lettre ce que son chef attend de lui, sinon gare à la sortie programmée de son joli poste de travail.

La stratégie mise en place, est en fait le résultat du staff du département Marketing d'une entreprise, staff qui doit tout faire pour garantir les entrées, qui elles permettrons de verser le salaire à tout le monde, donc on prévoit de fabriquer moins bien, moins solide, avec en prime un stock minimaliste de pièces de rechanges. D'où la cadence de changement des produits, souvent au niveau cosmétique avec quelques petites avancées technologiques mineures, ce qui va favoriser les ventes. Titiller la volonté d'achat des geeks d'avoir toujours le truc dernier cri, fera que le procédé fonctionnera toujours mieux. 

Finalement qu'obtient-on ? le gaspillage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

Perso, ça fait 3 mois que mon iPhone 3G est "mort" ... Devant le remplacer, j'ai fait un rapide bilan de mon activité avec un GSM depuis que je suis retraité, soit téléphone et SMS uniquement ... 

Question : vais-je remettre +/- 500 Euros pour un smartphone dédié à cet usage ???

Réponse : j'ai ressorti un ancien NOKIA 5140 (état neuf !) que j'utilisais avant que je n'achète le 3G avec le résultat que je le trimballe vraiment partout (il est anti-chocs !), petit, léger et il s'allume et s'éteint en 5 secondes au lieu de 3 minutes vers la fin de mon 3G...

Bref, il correspond parfaitement à *mon* usage ! Que demander de mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bref, il correspond parfaitement à *mon* usage ! Que demander de mieux ?


Pas mieux, quand mon iPhone rendre son tablier, je suivrai ton exemple


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Question : vais-je remettre +/- 500 Euros pour un smartphone dédié à cet usage ???



bah, à ton âge, fais toi un dernier plaisir, non ? 
:rateau:



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Que demander de mieux ?



iOs ? 

blague à part, suis dans le même cas que toi (enfin le grand âge mis de coté)
mon 3gs est naze de chez hs
ai ressorti Nokia, Samsung, ai testé androïd ... ben non ... suis devenu iOsdépendant :rose:

le goût de la facilité/simplicité/ergonomie je suppose

ppf: la rapidité causerait la mort prématurée du hardware ? à creuser

en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas besoin de démarrer en 5sec à la place de 30 sec (ssd vs hdd) et pourtant ... j'ai équipé mon MBPu, une tour pc et une tour hack de SSD, et je ne peux plus m'en passer. Luxe ? oui, probablement

bon we


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah, à ton âge, fais toi un *dernier* plaisir, non ?
> :rateau:



 ... Je n'ai pas encore les 2 pieds dans la tombe non plus !!!!! ... 

Avec les 500 Euros économisés, j'avais plusieurs choix ... aller voir les p...., me payer une provision de Westvleteren 12°, investir dans des e-clopes ... ... mais j'ai préféré faire un beau cadeau à ma femme pour nos 41 années de mariage ...  ... suis con, je sais !


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'ai pas encore les 2 pieds dans la tombe non plus !!!!! ...



touché 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avec les 500 Euros économisés, j'avais plusieurs choix ... aller voir les p....,



tu semble plus au courant des tarifs que moi, je ne peux t'aider à ce niveau :rateau:
et pis bon, ça reste du one shot 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> me payer une provision de Westvleteren 12°



pas mal, rien à dire 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> investir dans des e-clopes



euh .... naaaaaan  



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> mais j'ai préféré faire un beau cadeau à ma femme pour nos 41 années de mariage ...  ... suis con, je sais !



comme c'est meugnooooooon :love:

et tu lui a offert quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et tu lui a offert quoi ?



J'avais d'abord pensé à un nouvel iPhone ... ... 

Mais non, je suis resté ultra-classique ... un bijou avec un petit coeur dessus ...:rose::rose::rose:

ps : j'avais envisagé de demander une gravure du type : "41 ans pour le pire et pour le pire" mais il n'y avait pas assez de place dessus...:rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Une petite réflexion en passant sur ce faux problème que nous/vous créons tous.
> 
> Avant, les ordis encodaient un divx en 2h (faisaient un calcul intensif pour les néophytes) et duraient 8 ans, maintenant il le font en 10 minutes et sont morts 2 ans après, vous préfériez quoi franchement ?
> 
> Oui c'est caricatural mais c'est un peu la tendance quand même non ?



En même temps les 2 heures dont tu parles, c'est déjà pas mal. 

Il me semble que c'est plus l'évolution des logiciels couplé à l'évolution du matériel qui rendent l'ordinateur obsolète alors que le matériel peut rester fonctionnel. 

Je trouve quand même que les portables sont autant, si ce n'est plus, solide qu'avant. Je suis pas trop d'accord avec le + de perf = - de durée de vie 



Même si le marketing est important, au final, c'est quand même nous qui avons le choix, le pire dans l'histoire c'est qu'avec la quantité d'information, le marketing on le fait tout seul maintenant ....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Même si le marketing est important, au final, c'est quand même nous qui avons le choix, le pire dans l'histoire c'est qu'avec la quantité d'information, le marketing on le fait tout seul maintenant ....



Oui chaque entreprise fait son marketing, je parlais des grands groupes qui sortent ou modifient les trucs essentiels à notre utilisation, bagnole, informatique, téléphones portables et j'en passe. 

Ils changent les feux, la calandre et hop ça fait marché la production


----------



## Madalvée (31 Août 2013)

Il n'y a pas d'obsolescence en informatique avant l'Internet. Un ordi de 1992 fait toujours 100 % de ce pour quoi il a été fait. Ce sont les variations des standards sur le web qui constituent le hold-up. Comme si une vidéo en faible résolution était moins parlante qu'une 4K. En 69, on envoyait des hommes sur la lune avec la puissance d'une calculette. Aujourd'hui, avec des teraflops on sait tout juste s'envoyer des vidéos de singes péteurs et de chatons qui chantent. Pour des consommations d'énergies dantesques, et les jeunes écolos sont les premiers à s'envoyer des mms à chaque occasion.


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Août 2013)

De toute façon, s'acheter un MBA 13" pour aller regarder YouTube dans les toilettes, c'est déjà une forme d'obsolescence ! N'est-il pas ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

L'obsolescence programmée(ou consentie - encore pire dans ce cas)est un problème global et même de développement durable. "Le gaspillage" en est le résultat, est là est le véritable problème.
Mais est-ce-que vouloir le dernier cri, suivre les modes, est un mal en soi. Si je veut la dernier Mercedes© ou le dernier aspirateur Dyson©: est-ce-que je suis en train de détruire la planète ou en train de rançonner un système qui me manipule et qui me pompe toutes mes ressources?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Mais est-ce-que vouloir le dernier cri, suivre les modes, est un mal en soi. Si je veut la dernier Mercedes© ou le dernier aspirateur Dyson©: est-ce-que je suis en train de détruire la planète ou en train de rançonner un système qui me manipule et qui me pompe toutes mes ressources?



Il n'y a pas de mal en soi si tes désirs sont en adéquation avec tes moyens - je connais malheureusement un tas de personnes qui se mettent en danger financièrement (eux et leurs familles !) pour s'offrir les dernières nouveautés...

A partir du moment où quelqu'un ne paie plus la cantine de ses enfants parce qu'il s'est payé la bagnole de ses rêves, je trouve cela indécent ! (cas vécu !).

Quant à l'environnement et le système ... n'exagérons rien non plus ! il faut pouvoir profiter de la vie sans avoir constamment à l'esprit la protection de la planète et le regret de soutenir un système oppressant et intrusif ! A ce titre, vivons dans une grotte sans électricité, sans eau et par conséquent sans "machines" ...

Le secret est de savoir garder la balance entre ce que l'on veut et ce que l'on peut ... et ça, parfois c'est le plus difficile !

Mon rêve a toujours été de me payer une "Morgan Plus 8" à 100.000 Euros ... Et bien, ça restera un beau rêve !!!!! ... Pour l'instant, et en attendant rateau, je me contente de mon Partner Tepee !!!!!!


----------



## LeProf (31 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon rêve a toujours été de me payer une "Morgan Plus 8" à 100.000 Euros ... Et bien, ça restera un beau rêve !!!!! ...



C'est bien les rêves, il faut en avoir et encore plus de rêves inassouvis.... c'est le moteur de la vie.
Que la vie serait fade si tous nos désirs, nos rêves étaient comblés.

Pour en revenir à l'obsolescence, elle arrange bien les entreprises, qui sans cela, n'aurait plus grand chose à vendre !!
Connaissez-vous l'histoire de l'ampoule à incandescence qui brille depuis plus de 100 ans dans une caserne de pompiers aux USA ? Certains pensent qu'il y a eut entente des fabricants pour limiter la durée de vie des ampoules à 1000 h.

Mais elle est aussi due à notre société consumériste, qui pousse les gens à acheter... d'ailleurs, certaines personnes ne pensent "vivre" ou "réussir leur vie" que par l'acte d'achat. Sont-elles plus heureuses pour autant ou seulement baignées de cette illusion ?


----------



## jonson (31 Août 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est bien les rêves, il faut en avoir et encore plus de rêves inassouvis.... c'est le moteur de la vie.
> Que la vie serait fade si tous nos désirs, nos rêves étaient comblés.
> 
> Pour en revenir à l'obsolescence, elle arrange bien les entreprises, qui sans cela, n'aurait plus grand chose à vendre !!
> ...



Arte avait fait un docu très intéressant sur l'obsolescence programmé. Et son argumentation partait justement des ampoules à économies d'énergies que tout le monde s'en presse d'acheter. Sans donner dans le conspirationnisme, un congloméra a décidé que l'ndustrie après la seconde guerre mondiale serai comme cela. Et nous voilà aujourd'hui en 2013 en train de débattre du sujet.


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2013)

JPTK, t'as oublié un truc dans les critères d'obsolescence : Le design 

Démonstration par l'exemple.

On n'est pas sorti le cul des ronces...


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2013)

Vous voyez de l'obsolescence là où il n'y a que marketing, rentabilité, marge, profit et tout et tout*&#8230;


*Dans ce et tout et tout, il y a bien sûr la R&D distillée au compte-goutte pour maximiser les  investissements


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quant à l'environnement et le système ... n'exagérons rien non plus ! il faut pouvoir profiter de la vie sans avoir constamment à l'esprit la protection de la planète et le regret de soutenir un système oppressant et intrusif ! A ce titre, vivons dans une grotte sans électricité, sans eau et par conséquent sans "machines" ...




Juste en passant parce que je n'ai que 5 min, mais pitié faut pas nous sortir l'argument de merde genre parce qu'on veut préserver notre qualité de vie et la planète il faudra vivre à la lampe à l'huile hein, laissons ça à Morano et Copé 

En avoir conscience c'est déjà énorme et tendre vers "ça pourrait être mieux si je choisis ça plutôt que ça" c'est déjà beaucoup et ça peut tout changer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous voyez de l'obsolescence là où il n'y a que marketing, rentabilité, marge, profit et tout et tout*
> 
> 
> *Dans ce et tout et tout, il y a bien sûr la R&D distillée au compte-goutte pour maximiser les  investissements



C'est très juste ce que tu dis là.


----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est juste parce que c'est lié.... l'obsolescence n'est qu'un outils mis en oeuvre pour tendre effectivement à plus de rentabilité, marge, profit,... etc...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous voyez de l'obsolescence là où il n'y a que marketing, rentabilité, marge, profit et tout et tout*
> 
> 
> *Dans ce et tout et tout, il y a bien sûr la R&D distillée au compte-goutte pour maximiser les  investissements



Avis partagé 
Et le marketing, c'est quoi ? L'art et la manière de vendre des produits dont on aura suscité le besoin, sinon la nécessité.


----------



## bugman (1 Septembre 2013)

Ca dépend.

Avec le compte qui suis je préfère un ordi super performant qui claque en 2 ans (nouveauté, plaisir de se faire plaisir, découverte)
Sans le sous, je m'adapte et privilégie le besoin au confort.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, ça fait 3 mois que mon iPhone 3G est "mort" ... Devant le remplacer, j'ai fait un rapide bilan de mon activité avec un GSM depuis que je suis retraité, soit téléphone et SMS uniquement ...
> 
> Question : vais-je remettre +/- 500 Euros pour un smartphone dédié à cet usage ???
> 
> ...



Mais n'essaie pas de le synchroniser (si besoin), parce qu'Apple a subrepticement viré iSync. A moins que tu ne sois sur un "vieux" système.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je n'ai pas encore les 2 pieds dans la tombe non plus !!!!! ...
> 
> Avec les 500 Euros économisés, j'avais plusieurs choix ... aller voir les p...., me payer une provision de Westvleteren 12°, investir dans des e-clopes ... ... mais j'ai préféré faire un beau cadeau à ma femme pour nos 41 années de mariage ...  ... suis con, je sais !



Avec 500 euros, t'as même pas une demi-caisse du pinard "bon rapport qualité" prix selon Gégé dans le Fig Mag...
Avec 500 euros, t'as plus rien... 
Sinon, bon esprit !


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Apple a subrepticement viré iSync.


Qui ne servait plus à grand chose à partir du moment où les téléphones ont eu la dent bleue


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'obsolescence en informatique avant l'Internet. Un ordi de 1992 fait toujours 100 % de ce pour quoi il a été fait. Ce sont les variations des standards sur le web qui constituent le hold-up. Comme si une vidéo en faible résolution était moins parlante qu'une 4K. En 69, on envoyait des hommes sur la lune avec la puissance d'une calculette. Aujourd'hui, avec des teraflops on sait tout juste s'envoyer des vidéos de singes péteurs et de chatons qui chantent. Pour des consommations d'énergies dantesques, et les jeunes écolos sont les premiers à s'envoyer des mms à chaque occasion.



Ca, c'est tout à fait juste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Qui ne servait plus à grand chose à partir du moment où les téléphones ont eu la dent bleue



Ben non, c'est avec la dent bleue que j'utilisais iSync, justement.
Maintenant, on fait comment ? (ou j'ai loupé un épisode)


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca, c'est tout à fait juste.



Je profite de cette citation pour vous indiquez une nouveauté dans votre OS préféré !

&#8997; + ç donne Ç !

Amazing !


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ben non, c'est avec la dent bleue que j'utilisais iSync, justement.
> Maintenant, on fait comment ? (ou j'ai loupé un épisode)


Ben tu connectes le phone à l'ordi, et tu as une belle petite fenêtre qui te permet d'échanger les fichiers entre les deux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2013)

iSync peut dire "iPhone m'a tuer".

L'iPhone se synchronise avec le Mac par iTunes ou iCloud. Donc plus besoin d'iSync qui servait à synchroniser le Mac et les téléphones de marques divers et variées, à l'époque où Apple ne faisait pas de téléphone.

Mais quand l'iPhone est arrivé, l'objectif de la Pomme était qu'on achète son nouveau joujou. Alors la synchro avec les autres téléphones, plus rien à péter. Et donc bye bye iSync.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Je profite de cette citation pour vous indiquez une nouveauté dans votre OS préféré !
> 
> &#8997; + ç donne Ç !
> 
> Amazing !



Oh! Eh ! Ça va ! Et le C+1 t'en  fais quoi ? Hein ? ©a (merde ! je me suis gouré) c'est nouveau !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Ben tu connectes le phone à l'ordi, et tu as une belle petite fenêtre qui te permet d'échanger les fichiers entre les deux.



Je ne parle pas de fichiers mais de calendriers. Et vaut mieux pas parler de fichier, sinon on va dire deux mots de l'incapacité d'un iPhone a envoyer ou à recevoir une bête photo en BT (avec quelques bricolages à condition que l'autre ne soit pas un "autre" justement).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> iSync peut dire "iPhone m'a tuer".
> 
> L'iPhone se synchronise avec le Mac par iTunes ou iCloud. Donc plus besoin d'iSync qui servait à synchroniser le Mac et les téléphones de marques divers et variées, à l'époque où Apple ne faisait pas de téléphone.
> 
> Mais quand l'iPhone est arrivé, l'objectif de la Pomme était qu'on achète son nouveau joujou. Alors la synchro avec les autres téléphones, plus rien à péter. Et donc bye bye iSync.



Voilà, tiens, bien résumé (garder l'avatar au coin des yeux pour être dans l'esprit des "solutions" Apple).


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oh! Eh ! Ça va ! Et le C+1 t'en  fais quoi ? Hein ? ©a (merde ! je me suis gouré) c'est nouveau !



On peut dire que vous êtes verni !
OSX pour les nuls &#8212; c'est le titre du bouquin, hein ! Je ne me permettrais pas d'insinuer une telle chose à votre égard &#8212; recèle une variante pour les inconditionnels* du _Ca_ en lieu et place du _Ça_. Il suffit d'aller dans les Préférences système, d'afficher le menu Langue et texte et de naviguer jusqu'à l'onglet Texte. Ensuite vous cliquez sur le + puis rentrez _Ca_ dans le premier champs puis rentrez _Ça_ dans le second et pour finir cochez la case pour l'activer. Vous obtiendrez ainsi chaque fois que vous écrirez Ca la transformation automatique en Ça.
Amazing !


*Une étude approfondie montre que chez certains utilisateurs la frappe au clavier du c pour éviter d'aller chercher le ç situé trois rangs au-dessus et sous la main droite plutôt que la gauche permettait de gagner quelques nano secondes. Ce nombre a ensuite été soumis à l'algorythme de fréquence du c cédille dans la langue française afin de calculer le temps gagné. J'n'ai plus le résultat en tête mais sur une période de 10 ans ça faisait un paquet de secondes !


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2013)

En fait j'ai pensé à ce topic parce que y a pas longtemps j'avais en face de moi un jeune vendeur qui se plaignait que son PC Sony, dont il se sert comme caisse enregistreuse, redémarrait en permanence depuis 2 jours et qu'il ne savait pas pourquoi. Je lui suggérais de démarrer sur la partition de récupération pour remettre windoz sur pieds et c'est là qu'il m'a dit qu'il avait déjà 3 ans et qu'il pensait surtout qu'il avait fait son temps. Là je me suis dit que les gens avaient donc apparemment intégré le fait que 3 ans c'était déjà bcp, que le PC se faisait vieux, qu'il avait déjà bien donné. Ah bon... c'est pour ça que je disais consenti parce que là le pc n'avait probablement rien du tout, un virus ou une connerie, et le mec voulait déjà le changer, il ne se disait pas que c'était de la merde cette bécane qui tenait pas plus de 3 ans, il n'était pas dégouté. Bon je suis peut-être tombé sur un cas mais quand même...


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2013)

Vu les ventes actuelles de PC, il est possible que l'obsolescence soit moins consentie, non ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon je suis peut-être tombé sur un cas



Nan, la surconsommation  ce truc génial qui entretient les bénéfices des constructeurs  engendre de fait l'obsolescence.

Ça ne sert à rien d'essayer de lutter contre ce phénomène, surtout sur le segment de la micro-informatique et l'électronique en général.

Nous sommes dans l'ère du silicium !


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Réponse : j'ai ressorti un ancien NOKIA 5140 (état neuf !) que j'utilisais avant que je n'achète le 3G avec le résultat que je le trimballe vraiment partout (il est anti-chocs !), petit, léger et il s'allume et s'éteint en 5 secondes au lieu de 3 minutes vers la fin de mon 3G...



C'est une caverne d'Ali Baba chez toi, avec des trucs quasi neufs qui dorment dans leurs boîtes: entre la trinitron et le GSM...
Tu stockes aussi 100 kilos de sucre, au cas où 

Blague à part, je me sens un peu comme JPTK et toi, mon bigounet, d'une part parce que les moyens sont réduits pour acheter le dernier modèle à chaque sortie (ce que je faisais plus facilement quand ça passait en frais professionnels, ce qui n'est plus le cas) et surtout parce que je n'ai pas réellement besoin de grosse puissance...

Bref, même si j'aurais un bon usage de la portabilité d'un MBA 11.6 aujourd'hui, les finances ne me le permettent temporairement pas, donc je m'en passe et j'use à la corde le vieux macbook noir dont l'écran fait des siennes et la batterie ne tient plus la charge.
Pas envie d'investir dans une nouvelle batterie pour ce modèle, donc quand j'en ai besoin, c'est branché au secteur, et il me rend encore bien des services, cet "ancêtre" de 2008...

Et pour la maison, le mac mini acheté en occase il y a quelques mois (mid 2011) devrait tenir la route encore longtemps.
Because le macmini 2007 qui tenait très bien la route avec ses 2gos et 120gos de DD ne voulait pas rouler les dernières moutures d'Xcode, qui nécessitent ML...

Mais il suffit de se balader dans la rubrique switch pour voir à quel point, autant les nouveaux utilisateurs que les plus anciens, en tous cas une bonne partie d'entre eux, pensent qu'en dessous de la toute dernière version, voire de la prochaine pas-encore-sortie-mais-ça-vaut-la-peine-d'attendre, sont absolument indispensables, incontournables, et que sans ça tu serais comme à la préhistoire informatique...

Donc, je dirais que oui, dans une très large mesure, l'obsolescence est très largement consentie...


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est vrai que pas mal d'utilisateurs pensent que leur machine à fait son temps après 3 ans... Certains ne font pas la différence entre bugs logiciels et défaut de matériel, ce qui fait qu'ils remplacent leur machine pour rien (genre parce que mail plante  ).

Je trouve que ces derniers temps, les ordinateurs sont gardés de plus en plus longtemps. A l'époque, ils se faisaient facilement remplacer au bout de 3-4 ans, mais aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt 5-6 ans.

Je trouve que la durée de vie idéale d'une machine serait de 7-8 ans en machine principale pour une utilisation "non lourde", puis gardée en tant que machine pour les besoins "secondaires".  Après, il est vrai que le besoin de la dernière mise à jour du logiciel qui est je ne sais pas pourquoi plus lourde et l'augmentation de la densité de pixels dans les photos et vidéos peut amener au remplacement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2013)

Il y a toujours eu des gens qui couraient après le progrès, constamment en quête du must technologique du moment et donc changeaient de matériel même si celui qu'ils utilisaient jusqu'alors tenait encore parfaitement la route.

Ajoutez le comportement pousse au crime - avec incompatibilité matérielle et/ou logicielle à la clé ou tarif de SAV dissuasif (cf. fabricants d'imprimantes) - des fabricants et vous avez la recette de l'obsolescence programmée.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> En fait j'ai pensé à ce topic parce que y a pas longtemps j'avais en face de moi un jeune vendeur qui se plaignait que son PC Sony, dont il se sert comme caisse enregistreuse, redémarrait en permanence depuis 2 jours et qu'il ne savait pas pourquoi. Je lui suggérais de démarrer sur la partition de récupération pour remettre windoz sur pieds et c'est là qu'il m'a dit qu'il avait déjà 3 ans et qu'il pensait surtout qu'il avait fait son temps. Là je me suis dit que les gens avaient donc apparemment intégré le fait que 3 ans c'était déjà bcp, que le PC se faisait vieux, qu'il avait déjà bien donné. Ah bon... c'est pour ça que je disais consenti parce que là le pc n'avait probablement rien du tout, un virus ou une connerie, et le mec voulait déjà le changer, il ne se disait pas que c'était de la merde cette bécane qui tenait pas plus de 3 ans, il n'était pas dégouté. Bon je suis peut-être tombé sur un cas mais quand même...



Courant : énormément de gens ne se posent même pas la question du software  ils se disent que c'est "la machine" qui ne marche plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Vu les ventes actuelles de PC, il est possible que l'obsolescence soit moins consentie, non ?



Regarde les ventes de tablettes, tu sauras où ils sont passés...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

Sinon : nouvelles du front en tout état de cause, chez moi : 
- Un MacBook alu late 2008 qui tient à peu près mais avec un problème de trackpad physique. Pas mort d'homme. A priori, comme Apple devrait lui permettre d'aller sur Mavericks j'en conclus que l'obsolescence c'est pour dans deux systèmes, soit encore deux ans. Plus de maintenance de sécurité ensuite, donc pétoches.
- Un iPad 1 (mode je suis une belle tanche d'addict à la con et j'ai eu ce que je méritais) : plus d'iOS 6 (donc a fortiori pas de 7) et les applications qui me lâchent commencent à me faire légion, surtout, magiquement, celles qui améliorent (ou mettent en place plus exactement) un semblant de synchro entre les appareils. Cerise sur le gâteau : si je ne garde pas une appli dans un coin et que je redécouvre son intérêt et veut la retélécharger, j'ai souvent un gros doigt pommé qui m'accueille : "for iOS6" et la version compatible avec le 5... ? T'avais qu'à la garder, connard ? l'App Store ne fait pas dans les vétustés.
- un iPhone 3GS. Il a bien tenu celui-là et a toujours le droit à tout, mais le wifi marche sur une patte, le GPS est mort, le bouton d'arrêt et de démarrage aussi. Pour tout compléter la batterie se décharge complètement en une nuit, même chargée à bloc (bon, encore, elle on peut dire qu'elle a tenu).

Si je veux faire communiquer tout ça (je ne parle pas d'Air Drop, hein ?) ça commence à être mal barré pour mon iPad qui malheureusement est le plus pratique à utiliser pour le boulot (autonomie oblige!) et le jour où le wifi ne fonctionnera plus du tout sur l'iPhone ça va devenir un peu pénible (Free mobile en cambrousse : priez mes fidèles peut-être qu'un jour vous gagnerez le 3G  et pendant ces temps les enfants gâtés parisiens nous brisent les noix avec le 4G)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Regarde les ventes de tablettes, tu sauras où ils sont passés...



Exactement.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Cela dit, les pros qui changent au bout de trois ans, ça me semble normal : c'est la durée d'amortissement la plus commune, donc comptablement parlant le truc est amorti.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

Ce qui est emmerdant, c'est quand tu es "pro" (travaille avec ton ordinateur) et que c'est toi qui paie tout de ta poche (alors que tu es un employé, pas un patron).


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est même plutôt anormal. Mais je suis aussi dans ce cas...


----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2013)

Idem pour moi ....


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2013)

D'une certaine manière, c'est un choix de ma part : je n'attends pas grand-chose de mes divers employeurs (quand j'attendais, rien ne venait...) en ce qui concerne mes outils de travail.
Si je veux faire mon boulot, je m'occupe de mes outils.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> et pendant ces temps les enfants gâtés parisiens nous brisent les noix avec le 4G)



Tu peux pas garder ce genre de remarque pour le clan des complexés ? 

4G en premier : Lyon.

On s'en cogne de la 4G à Paris et la majorité préfère avoir du réseau partout que la 4G à Paris, tu crois quoi ? Même les parisiens trouvent que pas avoir du réseau partout c'est inadmissible en 2013, tu nous prends pour des cons ou quoi ? Qu'est ce qu'on y peut s'y les opérateurs ne veulent pas investir, tu as cas de te plaindre auprès des opérateurs si tu es pas content, au lieu de déblatérer tes préjugés insipides au détour d'un paragraphe.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Septembre 2013)

Ibaby a dit:


> Est-ce du racisme culturel ?



La remarque est clairement une remarque de complexé (dans le sens jaloux), sinon pourquoi rejeter la fautes sur "les enfants gâtés parisiens" le tout en sachant pertinemment que les parisiens y sont pour rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> La remarque est clairement une remarque de complexé (dans le sens jaloux), sinon pourquoi rejeter la fautes sur "les enfants gâtés parisiens" le tout en sachant pertinemment que les parisiens y sont pour rien.



Respire un bon coup ! Tu sembles un peu "à cran" !!!!


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Respire un bon coup ! Tu sembles un peu "à cran" !!!!



Je suis très calme sinon j'aurai pété un câble sur "racisme culturel" .

D'ailleurs c'est pas tant la critique sur les parisiens qui est gênante, mais le parallèle qui a été fait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis très calme sinon j'aurai pété un câble sur "racisme culturel" .


 ... C'est parce que nous, en Belgique, on a l'habitude d'en prendre plein la gueule avec la conséquence qu'on s'en fiche éperdument !:love:


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Vous ne trouvez pas qu'on s'éloigne du sujet, la ?
A moins que la 4G soit la dernière astuce pour obsolescencer (  ) les smartfaunes, auquel cas les lyonnais seront les premiers à l'avoir dans l'os


----------



## jonson (1 Septembre 2013)

Dans l'os ou dans l'iOS? 

 :rateau:


...

Allez je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui est emmerdant, c'est quand tu es "pro" (travaille avec ton ordinateur) et que c'est toi qui paie tout de ta poche (alors que tu es un employé, pas un patron).



Ça me rappelle quelque chose, durant 12 ans tout le service externe d'une multi s'était équipé de stations PC, on y est allé de notre poche, nous étions tous à la page, derniers logiciels MS Office Pro 2003. 

En 2001 l'entreprise nous a imposé un portable, Windows 2000 et Office Pro 97 ... un vrai retour en arrière, seule consolation ça ne sortait plus de notre poche. 

A l'heure actuelle, mes anciens collègues en sont à utiliser Windows 7 et Office Pro 2003 :love:


----------



## MacSedik (2 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous ne trouvez pas qu'on s'éloigne du sujet, la ?
> A moins que la 4G soit la dernière astuce pour obsolescencer (  ) les smartfaunes, auquel cas les lyonnais seront les premiers à l'avoir dans l'os



L'autre jour devant un panneau publicitaire j'ai vu la pub de BT sur la 4G le 01/10/2013 et ça m'a fait sourire car je me disais que dans 2 ans ça va être la 5G, la 6G... la course au ridicule. Quand tu vois que dans la Charente tu as des endroits où on a même pas de réseau (je parle de la 2G bien sûr)...
En 2004 avec les premiers forfaits 3G qui coûtaient un bras, la promesse de la visio (qui était un pet dans l'eau et ça ne sert à rien) maintenant rebelote avec la 4G et les pigeons qui vont sauter dessus juste pour partager encore plus rapidement des vidéos de 15" sur Vine ou des photos de châtons sur instagram.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> L'autre jour devant un panneau publicitaire j'ai vu la pub de BT sur la 4G le 01/10/2013 et ça m'a fait sourire car je me disais que dans 2 ans ça va être la 5G, la 6G... la course au ridicule. Quand tu vois que dans la Charente tu as des endroits où on a même pas de réseau (je parle de la 2G bien sûr)...
> En 2004 avec les premiers forfaits 3G qui coûtaient un bras, la promesse de la visio (qui était un pet dans l'eau et ça ne sert à rien) maintenant rebelote avec la 4G et les pigeons qui vont sauter dessus juste pour partager encore plus rapidement des vidéos de 15" sur Vine ou des photos de châtons sur instagram.


Ah la Charente 

Il fut un temps "Que les moins de etc,etc" où il fallait mettre de l'engrais au pied des poteaux téléphoniques pour avoir la tonalité


----------



## MacSedik (2 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ah la Charente
> 
> Il fut un temps "Que les moins de etc,etc" où il fallait mettre de l'engrais au pied des poteaux téléphoniques pour avoir la tonalité



Et tu conseillerais quoi pour la 3G (à part l'engrais) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> Et tu conseillerais quoi pour la 3G (à part l'engrais) ?



Un arrêt de la course aux nouvelles normes, une extension sur l'ensemble du territoire de ce qui fonctionne par tous les acteurs du milieu


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Vu les ventes actuelles de PC, il est possible que l'obsolescence soit moins consentie, non ?




C'est surtout un basculement de dépenses vers d'autres choses comme des tablettes, dont l'obsolescence sera tout aussi forte.

Si consentement collectif il y a, c'est à la dépense. Cela occupe


----------



## Le docteur (2 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu peux pas garder ce genre de remarque pour le clan des complexés ?
> 
> 4G en premier : Lyon.
> 
> On s'en cogne de la 4G à Paris et la majorité préfère avoir du réseau partout que la 4G à Paris, tu crois quoi ? Même les parisiens trouvent que pas avoir du réseau partout c'est inadmissible en 2013, tu nous prends pour des cons ou quoi ? Qu'est ce qu'on y peut s'y les opérateurs ne veulent pas investir, tu as cas de te plaindre auprès des opérateurs si tu es pas content, au lieu de déblatérer tes préjugés insipides au détour d'un paragraphe.



Du calme, je suis parisien moi-même d'origine. J'aurais du dire "les centre-villiens". Maintenant, prends-le mal si tu veux, mais on voit passer des gars qui chouinent parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'ADSL à 100MO ou parce qu'ils ont un réseau sur leur téléphone qui est supérieur à ce que j'ai en ADSL.

Maintenant, j'ai été longtemps à gueuler sur mes congénères locaux qui couinaient tout le temps "les parisiens-ci", "les parisiens-ça". Mais un jour j'ai regardé un JT et j'ai réalisé que le présentateur osait sortir : "demain, grève dans le métro" (lequel ? de où? il est au courant que Paris n'est pas la seule ville à avoir un métro). Un autre jour j'ai vu un reportage sur les salles de gym totalement ahurissant qui avait oublié de s'intituler "les salles de gym parisiennes" (le "low cost" hors de prix mais le type qui remarque que "pour ce prix, évidemment on n'a pas le droit à la serviette en entrant"), etc. Et j'ai fini par les comprendre, finalement, les cambroussards anti-parisiens... un peu...


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> C'est surtout un basculement de dépenses vers d'autres choses comme des tablettes, dont l'obsolescence sera tout aussi forte.
> 
> Si consentement collectif il y a, c'est à la dépense. Cela occupe



Je comprends pas.

Comment tu fais pour raisonner à l'envers ? 

L&#8217;obsolescence c'est quand un produit est obsolète mais fonctionnel, la durée de vie c'est le temps moyen calculé par la société de la durée de fonctionnement du produit. La nuance est faible pourtant c'est quand même très différent ... 

En toute logique l'obsolescence programmé c'est comment faire acheter un autre produit ayant les mêmes fonctions (à peu près en tout cas) alors que l'autre fonctionne encore.

Ensuite le "basculement" c'est ni plus ni moins que de la concurrence, rien ne dit que le gens qui achètent une tablette n'utilise par leurs ordinateurs, rien ne dit non plus si il s'agit pas des autres cas de figure. 

Enfin finalement si j'ai bien compris, dans obsolescence on met tout et n'importe quoi, fonctionnel, non fonctionnel, mode/démodé, concurrence, évolution, matériel non évolutif/matériel évolutif, matériel avec une limitation d'utilisation ..... 

Du coup c'est quoi l'intérêt de parler d&#8217;obsolescence ? Autant directement dire que pour éviter l'obsolescence il faut rien acheter.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Autant directement dire que pour éviter l'obsolescence il faut rien acheter.


Et là on retombe dans le cercle habituel, sans faire des achats régulièrement, plus de travail ...


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et là on retombe dans le cercle habituel, sans faire des achats régulièrement, plus de travail ...



Aha oui enfin, j'ai pas dis qu'il n'y avait pas des alternatives, il faut faire avec l&#8217;obsolescence, et éviter l'"obsolescence" (la désuétude) douteuse (limitation avec des puces, limitation de la durée de vie via des contrats entre les différentes sociétés ....). Je résume hein, il y a également la réparation, le recyclage, les offres de reprises, les consommables qu'on peut renvoyer aux fabriquant ... Bref il y a forcement des compromis à faire entre pas mal de solution .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2013)

Quand je pense que ma mère a toujours utilisé le même réfrigérateur Zanussi acheté en 1958 (on a retrouvé la facture !) jusqu'en 2010 ... soit pendant 52 ans !!!!!


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Ca dépend.
> 
> Avec le compte qui suis je préfère un ordi super performant qui claque en 2 ans (nouveauté, plaisir de se faire plaisir, découverte)
> Sans le sous, je m'adapte et privilégie le besoin au confort.



Donc quand on a de l'argent, on le jette par la fenêtre et on encule la planète parce qu'on privilégie son plaisir 
C'est bien ce que je pensais :rateau:


----------



## flamingo98039 (2 Septembre 2013)

Obsolescence consentie c'est à peu prés ça, il y a 15 piges j'étais sous le somptueuxD) Windows 98, internet en 56k, il te fallait 15 jours pour télécharger un film, pas d'appareil photo numérique donc niveau traitement d'images, vidéo, téléchargements c'était très sommaire, alors que maintenant je veux tout faire en même temps, Aperture, iTunes, téléchargements, conversion vidéo by Handbrake, puis bien sûr je jongle entre la musique, les clips, les vidéos tout ça en même temps et aller on ouvre Numbers, mail et un petit tour sur l'Apple et Mac store voir s'il y a pas des nouveautés, le tout en simultané, et après je gueule parce que ça va pas assez vite, tient allons voir le prix des iMac pour un remplacement histoire d'avoir une machine de guerre pouvant tout faire en même temps et le plus rapidement possible 

Si les machines évoluent avec le temps, je dirais que c'est tout proportionnel avec nos nouveaux besoins toujours plus importants


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je comprends pas.
> 
> Comment tu fais pour raisonner à l'envers ?
> 
> ...



Je pars du principe que les ménages ont des revenus finis et globalement stables, donc si une dépense est supprimée ou différée quelque part, c'est soit parce qu'il y a une épargne plus forte soit parce que cela par ailleurs., et surtout pas du tout lié à une prise de conscience face à l'obsolescence marketing !
En l'occurrence, les ventes de PC baissent et celles des tablettes augmentent, et s'il y a bien un secteur qui a d'énormes marges d'évolution (donc potentiellement génératrices d'obsolescence rapide), c'est la tablette, tant dans la technique que dans le développement des usages à grande échelle. 

L'histoire de l'obsolescence programmée, c'est trouver le moyen de revendre un objet (ou une fonction) alors même qu'il pouvait parfaitement être conçu pour durer plus longtemps...soit tu fais en sorte qu'il ne fonctionne plus au bout d'un moment (= scandale du cartel des ampoules des années 20/30), soit et c'est surtout à ce cela qu'on assiste depuis grosso modo les années 50 (=stratégie de vente des constructeurs automobiles américains), tu fais en sorte que le consommateur ait le désir d'acheter à nouveau alors qu'il n'y a pas de besoin objectif. Et là, c'est l'exercice de funambule des marketeux qui prend le relai : vendre du rêve, de la révolution permanente ("amaaaaaaaazing") tout en s'abstenant de trop dénigrer les modèles antérieurs 

Tiens, si j'avais un appareil photo avec plus de pixel (avec la promesse naturellement illusoire de meilleures photos), tiens c'est vrai qu'un nouvel mpb en 10 fois sans frais, ça serait pas mal pour remplacer le vieillissant portable d'il y a 2 (!) ans. Des témoignages commençant par "mon macbook pro late 2010 est trop lent, il y en a des tonnes ici.

 Y-a-t-il une évolution telle que continuer à utiliser son matériel acheté avec tant de sueur est objectivement insupportable ? Non. Et surtout, la promesse de se retrouver dans le même questionnement deux an plus tard devrait conduire à elle seule à freiner.

Je crois que le terme "obsolescence consentie" est réellement bien trouvé.


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2013)

Oui mais là tu compares 2 époques trop éloignées, évidemment que personne ne regrette la 1ère mise à part à par nostalgie. On parle de quelque chose de plus récent là


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais là tu compares 2 époques trop éloignées, évidemment que personne ne regrette la 1ère mise à part à par nostalgie. On parle de quelque chose de plus récent là



je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## jonson (2 Septembre 2013)

Consentie, d'autant plus que dans le domaine de l'informatique si tu veux être à la pointe, il te faudrait changer tout les 6 mois.
Au-delà de ça, l'industriel se doit de faire du chiffre, si non il coule. Il s'est donc tourné vers le commerciale, qui lui a proposé de construire moins solide pour vendre plus souvent. 

Est-ce-qu'au final les consommateurs sont pris en otage par cette alliance indus/commerciaux?
Ou alors a-t-on dit amen?


----------



## Le docteur (2 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Donc quand on a de l'argent, on le jette par la fenêtre et on encule la planète parce qu'on privilégie son plaisir
> C'est bien ce que je pensais :rateau:



Enlarge his brain ...


----------



## pierreko (2 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon je me suis mal exprimé je crois :rateau:
> Je me demandais juste si vous préfériez un ordi super performant qui claque en 2 ans ou un avec des performances suffisantes qui tient 4 fois plus longtemps ?



Mais en fait, avec les macs on n'a pas la question à se poser... Je sais pas comment vos iDevices "claquent" en 2 ans, même en 3 voire 4... En prenant soin de son matériel, sauf cas exceptionnel (problème de série, etc), il n'y a pas de problème... Mon iMac va sur sa 5e année et il tourne comme au premier jour en utilisation intensive (MAO, Photoshop, ...). Mon Macbook quant à lui va sur sa 3e année (3,5 ans de sortie) et est toujours loin d'être obsolète, et fonctionne toujours à la perfection...

What else ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2013)

Si ça ne te dérange pas de vivre au moyen âge, tant mieux !


----------



## pierreko (2 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Si ça ne te dérange pas de vivre au moyen âge, tant mieux !



Le moyen âge? Tu sais quand c'était? Si mon mac fonctionne parfaitement je vois pas l'intérêt de changer. Surtout que ça coûte pas mal d'argent que j'ai pas à dépenser (pour rien en plus, en l'occurrence). En plus j'utilise des logiciels à jour qui ne fonctionnent pas mieux sur les nouveaux macs que sur mon matériel donc...


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> je n'ai pas compris.



Je répondais au post de flamingo98039 juste au dessus en fait :rateau: 



Le docteur a dit:


> Enlarge his brain ...



Je ne faisais qu'interpréter avec un peu d'ironie les propos de bugman hein 



pierreko a dit:


> Le moyen âge? Tu sais quand c'était? Si mon mac fonctionne parfaitement je vois pas l'intérêt de changer. Surtout que ça coûte pas mal d'argent que j'ai pas à dépenser (pour rien en plus, en l'occurrence). En plus j'utilise des logiciels à jour qui ne fonctionnent pas mieux sur les nouveaux macs que sur mon matériel donc...



aCLR aussi était ironique, rebondissant justement sur la soi disant nécessité d'avoir toujours le dernier matériel et les derniers logiciels à jour 

Evidemment que le matériel dure généralement encore plus de 3 ans et qu'on peut encore largement si on veut le faire durer plus longtemps à partir du moment où je ne cherche pas à avoir les dernières mises à jour. On parle juste de la tendance qui fait qu'on raccourcit de plus en plus cette durée, qu'on fait accepter aux gens le fait que tout ça est normal et qu'on peut donc voir des personnes sortir des trucs aussi aberrant que "il a fait son temps" pour un portable sony de 3 ans et de probablement plus de 1000 &#8364;, alors que ce dernier n'a probablement rien. Du coup c'est le chambre libre pour les décideurs, les gens sont habitués au consommable alors on va leur en fourguer de pleines brouettes !

La technologie ça devrait faire aussi en sorte qu'on puisse faire du durable, du raisonnable, de l'intelligent, qu'on ne soit pas uniquement orienté vers le beau, le rapide et le surtout jetable. Quand tu vois quand même que les besoins principaux des 3/4 des gens c'est de gérer leurs médias et d'aller sur le web, pas besoin d'avoir toujours plus pour ça. Les industriels le savent pertinemment de toute façon, c'est bien pour ça qu'ils élaborent en permanence, avec l'étroite collaboration du service marketing, de nouvelles stratégies pour que tu renouvelles ton matos, parce que sinon, ce qu'on fait actuellement sur son ordi, n'importe quel ordi de plus de 5 ans peut le faire aisément. Je sais de quoi je parle puisque le mien est de 2006 et qu'il tourne nickel.


----------



## pierreko (3 Septembre 2013)

Ah ok je croyais que c'était sérieux xD On sait jamais, j'en connais qui diraient ça...


----------



## bugman (3 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Donc quand on a de l'argent, on le jette par la fenêtre et on encule la planète parce qu'on privilégie son plaisir
> C'est bien ce que je pensais :rateau:



Je n'ai pas dis non plus que je détruisais le matériel à coups de batte. 
La revente ou le don sont aussi des solutions. Non ? 
---
En fait c'est le "qui claque" que j'aurais dû un peu plus prendre en compte lors de ma réponse...
Alors c'est simple, j'évite le matériel qui claque en 2 ans.
Les marques de merde qui disparaissent tellement elles sont mauvaises (Goldstar par exemple) très peu pour moi.



> Je ne faisais qu'interpréter avec un peu d'ironie les propos de bugman hein


D'façons, depuis l'achat d'mon Provari, tu boudes. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (3 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> La revente ou le don sont aussi des solutions. Non ?


Ah bah carrément, l'occaz c'est d'ailleurs la meilleure solution pour celui qui veut utiliser un appareil sans être un acteur de ce grand gaspillage, acheter ce qui a été déjà produit mais qui ne sert plus à d'autres et qui pourtant fonctionne très très bien, sachant qu'en plus on trouve de tout en occasion, un mac de 2 semaines comme 20 ans :rateau:



bugman a dit:


> En fait c'est le "qui claque" que j'aurais dû un peu plus prendre en compte lors de ma réponse...
> Alors c'est simple, j'évite le matériel qui claque en 2 ans.


Dommage que ça ne soit pas marqué sur les appareils par contre :rateau:

Il y aurait tout de même un moyen très simple d'éviter tout ça, une vraie garantie, minimum 3 ans, 5 ans et pourquoi pas 10 si on y met le prix. Payer un apple care qui vaut entre 1/6 et 1/5 du prix de la machine, tout ça pour seulement 2 ans de plus, c'est à dire la durée de vie présumée de la machine, c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde. Mais là encore on dit oui et même qu'on ouvre des topics sur applecare ou pas applecare, alors que si on dressait des statistiques, on verrait que seulement 5 % des gens s'en servent et qu'apple fait 95 % de bénéfice sur ce produit qui n'est que de la poudre aux yeux. Evidemment que t'es bien content quand tu as un soucis qui t'arrive dans les 3 ans, mais je parle du truc globalement, ça vaut pas le prix que tu le payes vu que tu as une chance sur 10 de t'en servir.



bugman a dit:


> D'façons, depuis l'achat d'mon Provari, tu boudes. :rateau:


D'ailleurs dans 23 mois, encore un truc à jeter à la benne :rateau:


----------



## ranxerox (3 Septembre 2013)

en même temps ça a toujours été un discours de convenance
à propos des ordinateurs selon lequel il faudrait sans cesse renouveller
son métariel parcequ'il est trés vite obsolète...

j'entends ça depuis toujours ;-)


quid des bagnoles aujourd'hui ?

(faire de l'écologie ça revient à changer
de voitures tous les 2-3 ans ;-) )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2013)

Vous devriez m'écouter, car l'obsolescence, je sais ce que c'est !

Avant que je ne quitte la boîte (américaine !) pour laquelle je travaillais, j'avais décidé avec mon équipe d'aller visiter un musée de l'informatique ...

En entrant, dans une des premières salles informatiques où trônaient les rangées d'armoires à bandes et les terminaux monochromes verts, mon manager a cru avoir un trait d'humour en annonçant à toute la bande de jeunots : "Et maintenant, le clou du spectacle ... vous avez devant vous le premier portable de Jean-Luc !".

Sous les petits rires étouffés, j'ai bien compris ce jour-là que moi aussi, j'étais devenu "obsolète" !


----------



## ranxerox (3 Septembre 2013)

c'est bien c'que j'dis : une obsolensce de convenance ;-)


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous devriez m'écouter, car l'obsolescence, je sais ce que c'est !
> 
> Avant que je ne quitte la boîte (américaine !) pour laquelle je travaillais, j'avais décidé avec mon équipe d'aller visiter un musée de l'informatique ...
> 
> ...



Dans le même genre, l'autre jour alors que je montrais à mon neveu d'une dizaine d'années un dessin de magnétophone à bandes des années 70, il m'a dit que je dessinais une boite à musique


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2013)

Bossez avec des gamins, vous en aurez, de l'obsolescence. Les mômes, pour une grande partie d'entre eux, et c'est propre à leur âge, ne tolèrent pas le vieillissement et agissent comme si ça ne devait jamais leur arriver.
"La vieille" (entendu dans les couloirs à propos d'une collègue qui ne paraît pas non plus en état de décrépitude absolue) pour désigner leurs profs dans les couloirs. 
Les premières fois qu'on l'entend ça doit faire drôle. 
A mon âge j'en suis encore aux auto-vannages sur mon crop circle perso (cf. les chroniques de ZeBig) et autres... Jusqu'ici je suis "vieux", mais pas trop. Pour combien de temps ?

Après faut pas s'étonner qu'ils ne connaissent plus Matrix.

Et pourtant si



> Il se souvient aussi, c'est ça le pire
> Que lui aussi il a pu dire
> Quand il était jeune et con
> Les vieux au trou, et puis c'est bon


----------



## tchico (4 Septembre 2013)

iSync 




Romuald a dit:


> Qui ne servait plus à grand chose à partir du moment où les téléphones ont eu la dent bleue


Ben moi oui, il me servait pour le Palm  Que je regrette franchement....


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2013)

Je regrette également iSync car quand tu n'as pas un iPhone (ou que tu n'as pas QU'un iPhone), synchronser ses contacts et calendriers c'est devenu juste impossible (ou hyper compliqué via des softs tiers payants)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------



pierreko a dit:


> Mais en fait, avec les macs on n'a pas la question à se poser... Je sais pas comment vos iDevices "claquent" en 2 ans, même en 3 voire 4... En prenant soin de son matériel, sauf cas exceptionnel (problème de série, etc), il n'y a pas de problème... Mon iMac va sur sa 5e année et il tourne comme au premier jour en utilisation intensive (MAO, Photoshop, ...). Mon Macbook quant à lui va sur sa 3e année (3,5 ans de sortie) et est toujours loin d'être obsolète, et fonctionne toujours à la perfection...
> 
> What else ?


 
Idem...
J'ai un iMac de fin 2007 (il termine sa 6eme année donc) que j'utilise intensivement tous les jours (sous snow leopard),

et un MacBookPro de mi-2008 que j'ai boosté en lui collant un SSD et qui se retrouve tout à fait up to date (sous MOuntainLion et bientôt sans doute Maverick, car c'est le Mac que je martyrise le plus pour tester toutes sortes de choses, dont les évolutions de l'OS)

Je n'ai vraiment pas le sentiment d'utiliser des outils moyennageux (ou alors c'est la version durandal, voire excalibur, des outils de l'époque!)


----------



## CBi (4 Septembre 2013)

pierreko a dit:


> Mais en fait, avec les macs on n'a pas la question à se poser... Je sais pas comment vos iDevices "claquent" en 2 ans, même en 3 voire 4... En prenant soin de son matériel, sauf cas exceptionnel (problème de série, etc), il n'y a pas de problème... Mon iMac va sur sa 5e année et il tourne comme au premier jour en utilisation intensive (MAO, Photoshop, ...). Mon Macbook quant à lui va sur sa 3e année (3,5 ans de sortie) et est toujours loin d'être obsolète, et fonctionne toujours à la perfection...
> 
> What else ?



Moi aussi je n'ai usé que 3 iMacs et, en parallèle, 2 iBooks/MacBooks en 13 ans. Et encore: usé au sens d'utilisé, car les "vieux" fonctionnent encore parfaitement, et je m'en sers toujours de temps en temps.

Mais il y a quand même une nouveauté maintenant qui n'existait pas il y a 5 ans = la dématérialisation des logiciels. 

Sur mes vieilles machines, j'ai régulièrement mis à jour l'OS, ce qui me faisait dire régulièrement que "sur Mac, on peut utiliser un OS dernier cri avec une machine du siècle dernier, alors que sur PC, pour pouvoir utiliser un OS du siècle dernier, il faut du hardware dernier cri" 

Maintenant, je me pose la question = comment arriverai-je dans 10 ans à bidouiller l'installation de Mac OS 10.18, ou à trouver un 10.8 pour ressusciter une machine achetée aux puces ?

Quand je vois les limitations à l'utilisation de mon iPod Touch G2, faute d'avoir pensé à conserver les versions des apps compatibles avant qu'elles soient écrasées par des versions "nécessite iOS6" je me fais un peu de soucis...


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

Beaucoup de membre de la communauté macg viennent sur ce fil pour dénoncer: l'obsolscence programmé de nos nouvelles machines, et le consentement de la masse.

Mais un grand nombre des intervenants nous disent également que chez eux ils ont des machines anciennes, toujours fonctionnelles, mais reléguées au placard. Pour maintenant se plaindre des machines de nouvelles générations.

Il y a comme un paradoxe dans ce discours.

Pour ma part( et avant de me faire ouvrir en deux), j'ai acheté mon premier ordi en 2007(question de moyen). Il a rendu l'âme en 2010. J'ai donc acheté un premier MBP(17" en juin 2010). Puis comme il plaisait à ma femme je lui ai donné, et me suis pris un autre MBP(15" novembre 2012 - celui de la signature) pour moi tout seul.

Maintenant que j'ai un tout petit peu de moyens, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irai changé mes deux bécanes avant qu'elles cassent. Mais comme je touche du bois, elles ne casseront pas. Et si je dois changer de machine je revendrai ou donnerai les vieilles.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2013)

Mouarf. 

L'excuse de refiler un ordi à bobonne pour se repayer du nouveau matos. Un grand classique ! :love:


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Mouarf.
> 
> L'excuse de refiler un ordi à bobonne pour se repayer du nouveau matos. Un grand classique ! :love:



Pas du tout. Avant le MBP 17" elle ne s'intéressait pas du tout à l'informatique. Comme quoi Apple fait quand même des machines très séduisante. Il faut dire aussi que le 17" avec écran glossy a de la gueule. Et comme elle ne l'utilise qu'uniquement dans l'appartement, très peu de reflet. Je le lui ai donc laissé et _elle_ m'a payé le mien.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> _elle_ m'a payé le mien.



Saloupiô  

Mais cela ne change rien sur le fond  

Obsolescence programmée, obsolescence partagée...mais obsolescence libérée !


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

Là tu joues sur les mots(très bien en passant).

Mais chacun avait des besoins différents et on voulait tout les deux une liberté de manoeuvre dans notre utilisation. C'est pourquoi, le résultat fut l'achat d'un second MBP, pour moi.

Il n'y a pas d'obsolescence puisque les deux machines sont utilisées tout les jours. d'ailleurs mon post est écrit depuis mon MBP 15"(pour faire comme les propriétaires de smartphone de la marque à la pomme   ).


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Là tu joues sur les mots(très bien en passant).
> 
> Mais chacun avait des besoins différents et on voulait tout les deux une liberté de manoeuvre dans notre utilisation. C'est pourquoi, le résultat fut l'achat d'un second MBP, pour moi.
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'obsolescence puisque les deux machines sont utilisées tout les jours. d'ailleurs mon post est écrit depuis mon MBP 15"(pour faire comme les propriétaires de smartphone de la marque à la pomme   ).



Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier   ... mais dire qu'il n'y a pas d'obsolescence dans ton cas car tu tapes encore avec ta machine qui a grosso merdo un an, comment dire, c'est une fantastique démonstration de maîtrise de soi..


----------



## Le docteur (4 Septembre 2013)

L'excuse de refiler un ordinateur à bobonne pour _s'en faire payer un* par elle,*_ c'est un grand classique revisité et amélioré (dans tous les sens du terme)... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

Faudra que j'y pense. Connement, j'étais parti pour tenter la man&#339;uvre sous sa forme classique


----------



## woulf (4 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous devriez m'écouter, car l'obsolescence, je sais ce que c'est !
> 
> Avant que je ne quitte la boîte (américaine !) pour laquelle je travaillais, j'avais décidé avec mon équipe d'aller visiter un musée de l'informatique ...
> 
> ...



Sauf qu'à l'époque, ça maintenait en forme de se coltiner des monstres pareil ! Pas besoin de faire de l'exercice !


----------



## 406 (8 Septembre 2013)

quadra 700 (1991), g3/300 mhz (1998), ipod 2 ge (2002), portable titanium 1ghz (2002 et pas avec une dalle tn de daube), 2 g4 400 (1999), un g5 1,8, deux mac pro 2,66 de 2006, imac 400 dv (1999), imprimante laserwriter 360 (1994), mac mini (premier modèle), ipod mini, , iphone 1, iphone 3gs, iphone 4s.
Tout ce que ma boite ou moi avons acheté fonctionne encore tout les jours depuis leur achat 10h par jour et 5 jours/7.
c'est increvable du moins chez moi donc je cherche encore cette obsolescence


----------



## alouette22 (8 Septembre 2013)

J'ai un Macbook alu 13" de la première génération (non "pro"), 2,4Ghz, 4Go de RAM, et je dois dire qu'il vieillit bien, bon, ça démarre un peu doucement sur ML, mais un jour peut-être j'investirai dans un SSD (et/ou dans une barrette RAM de 4Go, je crois que ma machine ne peut pas monter pas jusqu'à 8Go) pour améliorer les performances. Elle fêtera en novembre ses 5 ans, et sauf grosse révolution dans les systèmes d'exploitation, elle devrait pouvoir en tenir 5 de plus sans problème.

MAIS, Apple m'a joué de bien sales tours. Meilleur exemple, la batterie. En 2010, j'achète une batterie supplémentaire (de marque apple), 129 euros pour augmenter mon autonomie en déplacement. Un an et quelques mois plus tard &#8211; curieusement peu de temps après avoir installé Lion, mais j'y reviens &#8211; batterie HS, rien à faire, elle indique une capacité à plus de 1000%, "à remplacer maintenant" (impossible de la décharger, écran noir sans prévenir au bout de quelques minutes quand on débranche le secteur) après seulement 200 cycles. Un petit tour au Apple Store, rien à faire, car c'est un produit périssable, et la garantie est limitée à un an, pas de geste commercial possible. J'ai donc racheté une batterie à 70 euros chez un revendeur sur internet, de marque non-apple (en idéogrammes chinois), qui a déjà assuré plus de cycles que la batterie apple. 
Bref, les batteries et Apple, un bien bel exemple pour illustrer l'obsolescence programmée et je sens bien que je vais devoir repasser à la caisse dans les prochaines années, car la batterie "non-apple" est censée tenir moins longtemps. Enfin, on en reparle l'année prochaine, hein, pour l'instant, le résultat est sans appel, à moins que la batterie apple ne se décide brusquement à ressusciter  

Autre forme d'obsolescence, l'évolution de l'OS, beaucoup plus lent sur des configurations âgées de plus de deux ans. Ma meilleure expérience sur Apple était sans hésitation sous Snow Leopard, jusqu'en 2011. Et j'arrive donc à ce qui m'a vraiment fâché contre Apple : Lion, que je n'aurais jamais dû acheter cet OS, surtout vu les nouveautés qu'il amenait (je n'ai pas d'iPhone, pas d'iPad, donc iCloud... voilà quoi).
Mountain Lion a un peu rattrapé le coup en terme de bugs et de vitesse du système, et j'espère désormais que Maverick sera plus léger et rapide que son prédécesseur, sinon, je passe mon tour !
Avec les mises à jour de de systèmes d'exploitation, j'ai aussi découvert l'obsolescence des logiciels. Par exemples, Logic 8 qui ne démarrait plus correctement pendant plusieurs mois sur Lion (problème corrigé qu'avec la 10.7.4), mais c'était évidemment une manoeuvre peu délicate pour pousser les utilisateurs vers Logic 9. 
Histoire bien pire avec Parallels Desktop : j'ai acheté la version 5. Puis, impossible de la faire tourner sur Lion. Soit, j'achète une mise à jour vers la version 6 pour que je puisse passer sur Lion, ce que je n'aurai jamais dû faire. Puis re-belotte avec Mountain Lion l'été dernier, ma version 6 achetée un an plus tôt est périmée, il faut acheter la 7 ou la 8 (nulle doute que la 7 que j'ai pris soin de ne pas acheter passera bientôt aussi à la corbeille sur Maverick).
Ou comment j'ai perdu pour plus de 100 euros de logiciel (Parallels 5 et sa mise à jour payante) en passant à Mountain Lion. Et que j'ai réalisé que finalement, ça ne me servait pas tant que ça et que ça prenait de la place pour rien sur mon disque dur. 

Que des logiciels récents ne fonctionnent plus sur d'anciennes configurations, je comprends, mais le contraire !! Il y a là un procédé malhonnête, avalisé par Apple, et pour lequel je me sens particulièrement visé lorsque les Guignols rappellent "vous, c'est les poires".


----------



## -YoYo- (8 Septembre 2013)

Je dois avouer avoir du mal à comprendre votre définition de l'obsolescence programmée... 

J'ai un MacBook Alu d'octobre 2008, qui a donc 5 ans, et il fonctionne exactement comme il y a 5 ans, que lui demander de plus ? :mouais:

Alors oui, pour des raisons d'agrément je lui ai installé un SSD et mis Mountain Lion, je n'aurais pas été moins heureux sous SL avec un disque dur conventionnel...

J'ai aussi un iPod nano de 2007 qui fonctionne parfaitement, de même pour mon iPhone 4 !

Un pote possède un MacBook de 2006 sous Tiger : il ne lui reproche rien, il va toujours sur internet, lit toujours ses mails, lit sa musique...

Alors oui, sur son vieux Mac, il ne peut pas mettre le dernier OS, et alors ? Quand j'ai acheté ma TV Sony en 2010, je n'ai pas gueulé cette année : 'putain d'obsolescence programmée, je ne veux pas mettre à jour ma TV pour avoir la 3D !' : j'ai acheté un produit à un instant T avec telles caractéristiques, j'en demande pas plus...

En sortant d'Apple, j'ai toujours un vieil Acer portable de 2004 dont une charnière est cassée, mais au delà de ça, il ne fait pas moins de choses que mon MacBook ou que le MBA Haswell tout neuf de ma copine : il a le WiFi, un écran large, des applications à jour, c'est juste plus lent... Mais je ne demande pas à ma 2CV d'être aussi rapide que la dernière Ferrari à la mode ! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Loufute (8 Septembre 2013)

Comme le dit bien le sujet, c"est "consenti" ou pas.
Personnellement, j'ai eu mon premier ordinateur en 2001, je n'ai quasi rien changé dessus depuis (une fois la carte graphique, et l'ajout d'un lecteur/graveur de CD [la disquette ayant été révolue ).

En 2007, devant transporter mon ordinateur, l'ancien "fixe" n'était plus approprié. Du coup je me suis payé le luxe d'un macbook blanc (2007, donc), qui a vécu énormément de choses (voyages en avion, pluie, froid, chaleur).
C'est toujours de ce macbook dont j'écris. Bon, j'avoue, j'ai récupéré 1Go de Ram en plus d'un ami ayant acheté un macbook alu' (youpee, 2GHz !), et j'ai dû une fois changer le disque dur (ce qui m'a arrangé, passer de 60Go à 300, on le sent ), mais sinon il est comme neuf, et fonctionne toujours aussi bien (même si le démarrage sous Lion est un peu longuet).

Du coup, il est loin d'être obsolète. Et heureusement, car j'ai mis le prix exprès pour ça (d'ailleurs, si je devais racheter un portable, ça ne serait probablement pas un mac, étant donné le nombre de personnes autour de moi qui ont [eu] des soucis avec celui en alu').


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Septembre 2013)

Remarque "philosophique"

Et si l'obsolescence  programmée était l'idée de base pour se déculpabiliser d'acheter tout ce qui sort de nouveau, comme, par exemple, pour être dans le ton du temps, revendre son MBP 15" Retina 2012 dont on ne se sert que pour aller sur Internet, bien calé sur un bureau, pour acheter le futur MBP 15" Retina 2013 à processeur Haswell parce qu'il sera tout nouveau lorsqu'il arrivera sur le marché!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

"Remarque de prévoyant"

Pourquoi vouloir posséder le dernier truc sorti, alors que celui qu'on a fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## white.spirit (9 Septembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Remarque "philosophique"
> 
> Et si l'obsolescence  programmée était l'idée de base pour se déculpabiliser d'acheter tout ce qui sort de nouveau, comme, par exemple, pour être dans le ton du temps, revendre son MBP 15" Retina 2012 dont on ne se sert que pour aller sur Internet, bien calé sur un bureau, pour acheter le futur MBP 15" Retina 2013 à processeur Haswell parce qu'il sera tout nouveau lorsqu'il arrivera sur le marché!


Bonjour,
A moi de poser mon grain de sel dans ces histoires polémiques 
Cette remarque (ci-dessus) me semble très juste et révélatrice de beaucoup de comportements modernes: on se plaint, et on cherche des excuses pour se laisser emporter par la vague marketing et commerciale; mais au final, ceux que l'on entend le plus se plaindre sont souvent ceux qui en font le moins pour couper à travers cette vague.

A mon sens, la seule obsolescence ressentie est celle imposée par les "éco-systèmes". Une machine seule ne sera jamais obsolète (à moins qu'elle soit équipée d'une bombe à retardement). Mais deux appareils qui ne "parlent" plus ensemble après le renouvellement de l'un d'eux peut rendre le premier obsolète. Cela peut devenir critique pour les sociétés ayant des parcs de machines (qu'il n'y en ait que 2 ou des centaines...).
Dans l'offre pléthorique actuelle de fonctions, lesquelles nous sont utiles et chères?

Dans ce domaine, j'ai toujours lutté pour avoir un téléphone synchronisable (carnet d'adresse essentiellement), avec mon Mac  dans les années 2003-2010 (drivers tantôt adaptés, tantôt pas, pour qu'iSync fasse son boulot, d'un ordinateur à l'autre, d'une version d'OS X à l'autre, d'un mobile à l'autre, même dans une même marque et une même gamme...).

Pour cela, j'ai considéré mon simple mobile "obsolète" et ai investi 120 euros dans l'achat d'un iPhone 3GS d'occasion qui "parle" très bien avec mon Mac grâce à iCloud (et dont la connexion internet mobile m'a apporté un grand confort, sans qu'elle me soit vitale). Pour le reste de mon usage, mon Macbook Air de 2011 sait tout faire et malgré quelques petites lenteurs occasionnelles, je ne vois aucune raison de le changer dans les 2-3 ans (minimum).


----------



## LeProf (9 Septembre 2013)

Je rejoins les intervenants précédents.

En tant que prof de techno en collège et devant utiliser des logiciels spécifiques windows, j'ai toujours utilisé des PC, en lorgnant du coté des macs!!

En 2004 je m'achète un ibook G4, je fais le pas, mais en sachant que je ne pourrais pas utiliser certain logiciels....

En 2006, Apple sort les premieres machines à base d'intel, je me précipite donc dessus en revendant mon ibook et en achetant un macbook blanc Rev A ..... c'est mon fils qui l'utilise depuis 2 ans, pour son boulot au collège et maintenant de lycée, cela lui suffit (seul soucis, le connecteur magsafe à force d'utilisation a eut un court circuit, la gaine isolante s'étant déchirée... pas grave, j'ai pris mon fer à soudé et fait une réparation de fortune).

En 2008, j'achète un macbook unibody car le blanc que j'ai de 2006 a quelques soucis de plastique, et comme je le trimbale tous les jours dans un sac à dos pour le boulot, je souhaite quelque chose de plus "costaud". Je l'utilise encore actuellement et il me donne entière satisfaction.... Je pensai le garder encore un an et le remplacer, mais après une longue réflexion, j'ai opté pour le passer en SSD + HDD interne et superdrive dans un boitier externe, pour le peu que je l'utilise...... (commande faite ce week end, je ferai le montage le week end prochain)
J'espère que le SSD va lui permettre de lui redonner un petit coup de fouet, car comme dis au-dessus, le démarrage sous Lion, est d'une lenteurrrrrrrrrr. Cela me permettra peut être aussi d'installer Mavericks, car il m'intéresse pour tout ce qui est gestion de l'énergie.

Bon voilà, tout cela pour dire, qu'une fois que l'on a bien analysé ses besoins, on se rend vite et bien souvent compte que des machines de 2,3 ans voire plus, font toujours le taf.... excepté quelques domaines bien spécifiques. je parle ici pour une utilisation pro, alors dans le cadre familial et personnel, cela va de soit.

Malgré cela, il y aura toujours des personnes qui se laisseront berner par le marketing de notre société de consommation. Quand elles en ont les moyens, grand bien leur fasse, je ne juge pas, chacun fait ce qui lui plait.... Par contre, comme disait Thebig dans un post précédent, quand d'autres s'endettent et vivent au-dessus de leurs moyens, juste pour avoir le dernier mobile, tablette ou ordi, uniquement pour une utilisation des plus basique (internet, mail,...), cela devient très contestable voire affligeant... parfois, ce sont des familles qui n'équipe pas correctement leurs enfants avec le minimum de matériel scolaire.

My 2 cents.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Septembre 2013)

Finalement, il me semble qu'il y a de nombreux points de convergence à propos de cette "obsolescence programmée".

En bref, il me semble que l'obsolescence programmée est un défouloir  déculpabilisateur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En bref, il me semble que l'obsolescence programmée est un défouloir  déculpabilisateur



Il faut dire que ça doit en soulager plus d'un d'entres nous


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de lire un truc intéressant en rapport avec cette histoire d'obsolescence.



rizoto a dit:


> [&#8230;]en parallele, on se lasse moins vite de son mac, on a donc tendance a le changer moins souvent



Héhé !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Septembre 2013)

A mon sens, l'AppStore pose les bases du modèle d'obsolescence consentie. Hier encore, je cherchais une application basique pour un ancien Macbook resté sous Snow Leopard, et il n'y avait plus aucun moyen de trouver une version compatible.
Cela peut énerver quelques switchers. Sous Windows les utilisateurs sont habitué à garder leurs applications pendant une décennie. J'ai du mal moi même à comprendre pourquoi les éditeurs cessent de proposer des versions pour des OS comme Leopard. L'OS n'évolue pas de façon suffisamment radicale d'année en année pour abandonner ceux qui désirent rester un peu en arrière. Plus le temps passe, plus je trouve qu'Apple cherche à compliquer la vie de ceux qui tardent à migrer. C'est dommage, Tiger et Snow Leopard ont été les deux meilleurs OS d'Apple.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> A mon sens, l'AppStore pose les bases du modèle d'obsolescence consentie. Hier encore, je cherchais une application basique pour un ancien Macbook resté sous Snow Leopard, et il n'y avait plus aucun moyen de trouver une version compatible.
> Cela peut énerver quelques switchers. Sous Windows les utilisateurs sont habitué à garder leurs applications pendant une décennie. J'ai du mal moi même à comprendre pourquoi les éditeurs cessent de proposer des versions pour des OS comme Leopard. L'OS n'évolue pas de façon suffisamment radicale d'année en année pour abandonner ceux qui désirent rester un peu en arrière. Plus le temps passe, plus je trouve qu'Apple cherche à compliquer la vie de ceux qui tardent à migrer. C'est dommage, Tiger et Snow Leopard ont été les deux meilleurs OS d'Apple.




Je pense que l'obsolescence "programmée" est un effet collatéral des avancées technologiques.
S'il fallait définir un ordre hiérarchique, je dirai que la plus grande responsabilité en la matière est du fait d'Intel, et de la loi de  Moore qui semble s'épuiser.
Ensuite, j'attribuerai la seconde place aux éditeurs de logiciels qui, lorsqu'ils ont enfin mis en place un produit stable se sentent pressés soit en interne, soit par leurs clients, de disposer de nouvelles fonctions. Quelque soit l'origine de la pression, la raison cachée est l'accroissement des possibilités des machines.
J'attribuerai la troisième place aux rares éditeurs de système d'exploitation qui, pour suivre les avancées technologiques ont toujours du pain sur la planche, et font croire à leur clientèle que leur dernier OS est meilleur que le précédent.
Enfin, j'attribuerai la quatrième place aux produits qui font de plus en plus de choses dans de moins en moins de place. Pour pour rester compétitifs face à une clientèle versatile qui se lasse d'un modèle, d'une couleur (ou n'importe quelle raison émotionnelle), pour dominer les marchés, les constructeurs sont prêts à tout pour être le premier. L'exemple de Samsung est assez symptomatique, qui a cru pouvoir tout se permettre, et qui voit ses ambitions freinées par une certaine "justice commerciale". En effet, dans le domaine du téléphone, du téléphone intelligent en particulier, les cartes ont commencé d'être redistribuées. Lorsque l'on vend ces petits appareils par dizaines de millions, il est clair que l'intoxication psychologique de l'acheteur, pour l'inciter à changer l'appareil qu'il possède, est l'une des grandes uvres de la propagande. Quand je lis dans les posts tous ces modèles de "smartphone" que certains ont eu, je me demande si mes propos ne trouvent pas là leur justification.


----------



## woulf (10 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> A mon sens, l'AppStore pose les bases du modèle d'obsolescence consentie. Hier encore, je cherchais une application basique pour un ancien Macbook resté sous Snow Leopard, et il n'y avait plus aucun moyen de trouver une version compatible.
> Cela peut énerver quelques switchers. Sous Windows les utilisateurs sont habitué à garder leurs applications pendant une décennie. J'ai du mal moi même à comprendre pourquoi les éditeurs cessent de proposer des versions pour des OS comme Leopard. L'OS n'évolue pas de façon suffisamment radicale d'année en année pour abandonner ceux qui désirent rester un peu en arrière. Plus le temps passe, plus je trouve qu'Apple cherche à compliquer la vie de ceux qui tardent à migrer. C'est dommage, Tiger et Snow Leopard ont été les deux meilleurs OS d'Apple.



Toutafé 

Je viens d'avoir le coup avec Lion... Que j'ai acheté à l'époque en bonne et due forme, en téléchargement. J'ai eu besoin de le réinstaller sur le vieux macmini 2007 au moment de sa revente (revendu quand même 240$ canadiens, c'est pas si mal après 6 ans).
Eh ben, introuvable sur le mac app store 

Et comme - ça c'est ma faute, j'avoue - je n'avais pas de sauvegarde nulle part, ou j'ai peut-être reformaté trop vite le HD du Mini, encore ma faute, certes... eh bien j'ai du me tourner vers des solutions "alternatives" pour ravoir ce foutu Lion...

Là, c'est clair que ce n'est pas de l'obsolescence "consentie", ceci dit.


----------



## jerome_l (10 Septembre 2013)

Alors mon cas est un peu particulier, mes laptops sont généralement payés par ma boite, replacés tous les 3 ans, et j'en suis à mon 4ème remplacement !

Mon premier laptop, DELL, pentium M ultra lent, au bout de 3 ans il était tellement dépassé de tous point de vue que j'étais bien soulagé de le remplacer. Durée de vie: 1an 1/2, puis 1 an et demi de galère.

Le second, toujours un DELL, un des tout premiers Core2Duo, 15" 1920x1200 (le meilleur écran alors). Pas mal, mais il a eu pannes sur pannes pendant les 3 ans d'utilisation pro (3 remplacements de la carte mère, deux remplacements de l'écran), pour s'apercevoir que les techniciens successifs avaient oublié *à chaque fois* de mettre de la pate thermique sur le GPU ... la dernière fois étant la bonne, il m'a duré 3 ans de plus en tant que serveur (web, mail, dns, dhcp) pour la maison, jusqu'à son remplacement par mon "laptop obsolète" suivant ! Ouf ! En effet, au bout de 6 ans: soufflerie des ventilateurs devenaient insuportables, le clavier était mort depuis longtemps, l'écran n'avait quasiment plus de luminosité ... bref, durée de vie: 6 ans.

Suite aux déboires chez DELL, je passe au Mac, et prends un MBP 17" mid-2009. Très belle machine, elle sert toujours et bien. Elle a depuis remplacé le DELL, donc le bruit de fonctionnement était un réel problème (les ventilateurs soufflent à mort !). Maintenant véritable serveur multimédia, cette machine  infatigable est toujours au coeur de mon système informatique. Durée de vie: inconnue, mais à priori 6 ans mini, jusqu'à ce que mon laptop actuel le remplace, puis seconde vie en tant que ... lecteur DVD ?

Enfin, mon laptop courant, un MBP Retina 15", n'est pas prêt à devenir obsolète ...

Tout ça pour dire que mon impression au contraire de ce qui est exprimé dans ce fil est qu'on a besoin de renouveler ses ordinateurs moins  souvent maintenant qu'auparavant ... parce que là je me suis contenté de raconter l'histoire de bécanes des années 2000. Je ne vous raconte pas l'époque '90 lorsque le passage du 386 au 486, voire 486dx2 apportait tellement d'avancées qu'on ne pouvait qu'essayer de suivre le rythme !

Maintenant, on double le nombre de coeurs: la majorité des applications n'étant pas multitâche, ça n'apporte presque rien ...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2013)

Une idée contre l'obsolescence...


----------



## Mecky (11 Septembre 2013)

Dommage que j'atterrisse fort tard sur ce blog.

Le meilleur OS ?  Pour moi c'est clairement Mac OS 8.6 !  (Autre débat... quoique !)
Ensuite,  le meilleur OS X, c'est Panther.  Cela aurait pu être Tiger si celui-ci  avait Time Machine.  Et voilà, le discours sur l'obsolescence  commence...

Car pour avoir Time Machine, il fallait un Léo.  Et  pour avoir un Léo, il fallait un Intel.  Et il fallait alors abandonner  Rosetta et les logiciels correspondants.
Ainsi, lorsque Apple, ou  tout autre, décide d'abandonner le suivi d'un matériel ou d'un logiciel,  cette société crée de l'obsolescence.

Décision justifiée ?  Là,  on entre dans le débat économique, concurrentiel, etc... où les firmes  n'ont d'autres critères que le bien-être de leurs clients, euh, non,...  de leurs actionnaires !  Là, *le politique devrait intervenir* et  imposer une durée minimum de suivi comme c'est le cas dans certains  contrats.  C'est donc à nous, citoyens, de baliser ce genre de pratiques  pour limiter leurs effets pervers.  Un exemple a été pris dans ce sens  au niveau européen concernant les chargeurs de portables (GSM belge,  Natel Suisse,..)  C'est la voie à suivre !

Autre  exemple d'obsolescence (ou lynchage, abandon, mise aux oubliettes) : le  passage de MobileMe, feu .Mac, feu iTools,  vers Dieu iCloud !     Perdez votre temps sur les nombreux blogs énervés sur cette transition  et vous aurez tout compris de ce que l'obsolescence peut signifier !   Pour ma part, 2 ans plus tard, j'en subi encore les conséquences car je  refuse d'acheter quelque nouvel appareil que ce soit à cause de la  carence laissée ainsi volontairement par Apple !  (Je ne vais pas à  nouveau étendre ici mon fiel.  Pour vous faire une idée partielle, voyez  déjà plus avant les réactions de certains concernant iSync.)
Pour faire court, Apple a décidé que fin juin 2012, mes machines ne fonctionneraient plus comme je le souhaitais.  
Dans  ma famille, 4 Macs, 3 iPhones, et 3 iPods ne sont plus gérés  correctement depuis lors !  Seules les 2 plus récentes de ces 10  machines sont éligibles et "profitent" encore des services d'antan.

Voilà, nous ne les avons jamais votées mais ce sont là les "Lois" du Marché !  :afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------

"Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide"

En plus de mes sauvegardes Time Machine, j'archive toutes mes applications; aussi bien Mac Apps que iOS Apps et cela m'a déjà sauvé à plusieurs reprises !  :love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> Car pour avoir Time Machine, il fallait un Léo.  Et  pour avoir un Léo, il fallait un Intel.  Et il fallait alors abandonner  Rosetta et les logiciels correspondants.



Rosetta a disparu avec Lion Pas Leopard ni SnowLeopard !


----------



## legritch (11 Septembre 2013)

Léopard tourne aussi sur PowerPC et donc Time Machine également.


----------



## JPTK (11 Septembre 2013)

Putain, un mac comme ça, le pied, mais lol quoi, c'est à 100 lieus des considérations d'apple.


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

Me revoila !!!

comme dis plus haut, je viens de redonner un coup de fouet à mon macbook unibody late 2008 (5 ans en Octobre), en lui mettant un SSD Crucial M4 de 128 Go et en remplaçant le Superdrive par le DD que j'avais (320 GO 7200 rpm).
J'ai laissé les apps et le compte utilisateur sur le SSD mais en déportant les library Itunes, Iphoto et les dossiers Documents, Image, Vidéo et téléchargement sur le HDD.

Je viens juste de récupérer mes mails et mes bookmarks de safari...

Et bien je me dis, pourquoi avoir attendu tout ce temps pour passer au sud ?!!! On voit vraiment une différence: Lion démarre et s'éteint beaucoup plus vite, les applications aussi...
J'espère que mon macbook est reparti pour au moins 3 ou 4 ans encore.... et dire que je pensais le remplacer l'année prochaine...

Luttons contre la consommation à tout va !! Ou plutôt, consommons utile et judicieusement, en analysant finement nos besoins (il a bien fallu que je l'achète ce SSD )


----------



## ergu (13 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> si j'ai un machin de deux heures à encoder je le lance avant de me coucher, et si c'est 350 photos à traiter je m'y colle les soirs où j'ai rien à faire d'autre, et ça prend le temps qu'il faut.



Pareil.
Mon MBP a trois ans et demi (un p'tit jeune !) et je compte bien le garder encore au moins deux ans.
Et pourtant, même à l'époque de l'achat, c'était une entrée de gamme.

Alors OK, il met plus de deux secondes à s'allumer, j'ai le temps d'aller faire autre chose pendant qu'il encode le quart d'heure du film de mes dernières vacances et si j'ouvre trop d'appli à la fois j'ai droit à un peu de roue colorée.
OK.

Mais et alors ?

Entre moi qui profite de l'heure d'encodage pour aller faire autre chose parce qu'en une heure, j'ai le temps et le gars qui va passer les dix minutes d'encodage du même film sur sa machine super à la pointe à regarder la barre de défilement avancer en se disant "ouah qu'est-ce que ça va vite" lequel "perd" le plus de temps ?

Et puis...
Moi, sur ma "vieille" machine, j'ai toujours la possibilité de rajouter de la RAM ou un SSD à la place du superdrive...


----------



## LeProf (13 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Entre moi qui profite de l'heure d'encodage pour aller faire autre chose parce qu'en une heure, j'ai le temps et le gars qui va passer les dix minutes d'encodage du même film sur sa machine super à la pointe à regarder la barre de défilement avancer en se disant "ouah qu'est-ce que ça va vite" lequel "perd" le plus de temps ?



Entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## Mopiu (13 Septembre 2013)

Regardez cette vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDAw7vW7H0c
Bordel un portable comme ça 
Voila qui mettrait un bon coup de pied au c*l à Apple Samsung & consorts, et montrer aussi que cette obsolescence n'est pas consentie par tout le monde loin de la...


----------



## jonson (13 Septembre 2013)

On en parle ici.

Ce n'est encore qu'un concept, la question est verra-t-il le jour? Et surtout a quel coût?
Au-delà du problème de l'obsolescence consentie(par le consommateur) ou programmée(par les congloméras), la question du recyclage des pièces usages est tout à fait pertinente.

Si ce concept est viable je suis tout à fait pour.
Encore une raison pour que ma femme me paye un bidule!


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas mal effectivement. Par contre j'ai un peu peur de devoir faire soit des concessions pour que ça rentre ou au contraire me retrouver avec des places de disponible vides (et donc soit avec un smartphone à trous ou avec des briques de camouflage qui ne le rendrait pas optimal au niveau taille). A voir.


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Entre moi qui profite de l'heure d'encodage pour aller faire autre chose parce qu'en une heure, j'ai le temps et le gars qui va passer les dix minutes d'encodage du même film sur sa machine super à la pointe à regarder la barre de défilement avancer en se disant "ouah qu'est-ce que ça va vite" lequel "perd" le plus de temps ?



:love:


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

@ JPTK/ergu : Faut voir aussi quels calculs sont faits et dans quel but. En 3D par exemple il me semble important d'avoir des machines véloces. Dans certains milieux professionnels, même pour des indépendants, cela est un vrai plus. Me semble, du moins.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ JPTK/ergu : Faut voir aussi quels calculs sont faits et dans quel but. En 3D par exemple il me semble important d'avoir des machines véloces. Dans certains milieux professionnels, même pour des indépendants, cela est un vrai plus. Me semble, du moins.


On imagine bien que Tony Stark, il a besoin de la pleine puissance du dernier né de la gamme pour continuer de nous donner envie de voir ces films. Mais Mary Poppins, elle s'en fout un peu et se contente de son viel iBook pour consulter sa boite mail. Bref, pourquoi je dis ça&#8230;
Ah oui, l'obsolescence consentie, il nous l'a jouée grand communiquant le jptk sur ce coup-là !  Nan, c'est pas ça. Si on parle d'obso-machin-truc c'est pas pour venir nous dire que si bidule avait le dernier iTosh alors c'est pas de l'obso-truc mais de la productivité. On s'en fout.
C'est inhérent au nouveau produit, le gain de productivité, vu que c'est l'un des principaux arguments qui amène, in fine, le renouvellement de la machine. Enfin, in fine dans la tête de ceux qui veulent gagner quelques pour cent de minute, comme l'a très bien dit ergu.


----------



## bugman (13 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Si on parle d'obso-machin-truc c'est pas pour venir nous dire que si bidule avait le dernier iTosh alors c'est pas de l'obso-truc mais de la productivité. On s'en fout.



Oui, Mary.


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2013)

bugman a dit:


> @ JPTK/ergu : Faut voir aussi quels calculs sont faits et dans quel but. En 3D par exemple il me semble important d'avoir des machines véloces. Dans certains milieux professionnels, même pour des indépendants, cela est un vrai plus. Me semble, du moins.



Oui oui, d'où l'importance toujours de prendre en compte ses besoins, ce que ne font pas 95 % des gens. J'ai été encore surpris y a pas longtemps de voir une personne me contredire sur l'intérêt d'un mini. Moi qui passe mon temps à vanter ses mérites, je prends toute de même la peine de dire que si on joue où fait de la 3D, le HD 4000 et bah bof bof. Bah là, voilà le mec qui me dit que ça suffit largement, que le chipset est tout à fait capable de calculer du polygone en veux tu en voilà et que finalement, face à un mac pro de 3 ans avec une bonne carte graphique, bah ça change pas grand chose ! :rateau: Tout ça pendant que tu n'animes pas en temps réel j'imagine, je suppose. En tout cas c'est lui qui bossait dans la 3D, pas moi 




aCLR a dit:


> On imagine bien que Tony Stark, il a besoin de la pleine puissance du dernier né de la gamme pour continuer de nous donner envie de voir ces films. Mais Mary Poppins, elle s'en fout un peu et se contente de son viel iBook pour consulter sa boite mail. Bref, pourquoi je dis ça&#8230;
> Ah oui, l'obsolescence consentie, il nous l'a jouée grand communiquant le jptk sur ce coup-là !  Nan, c'est pas ça. Si on parle d'obso-machin-truc c'est pas pour venir nous dire que si bidule avait le dernier iTosh alors c'est pas de l'obso-truc mais de la productivité. On s'en fout.
> C'est inhérent au nouveau produit, le gain de productivité, vu que c'est l'un des principaux arguments qui amène, in fine, le renouvellement de la machine. Enfin, in fine dans la tête de ceux qui veulent gagner quelques pour cent de minute, comme l'a très bien dit ergu.



Ouai pas mal mon truc de l'obsolescence consentie hein ? 
Dans 2-3 ans ça pourrait faire un gros titre dans un marie-claire ou un magazine du genre je pense  c'est encore un peu trop nouveau et un peu trop radical comme théorie pour l'instant, faudrait pas non plus violenter le lectorat et lui faire prendre conscience de choses qu'il vit déjà pleinement mais qu'il ne considère pas comme un soucis :rateau:

Moi ce qui me fait marrer avant tout au final, c'est qu'avec mon vieux mac, ma suite CS4, bah tout vah plus vite qu'avec quelqu'un qui a tout à jour. Et excusez moi du peux, mais pour faire de la pao, du websesign et j'en passe, je vois pas ce qu'ils font de mieux avec leur matos plus récent 

Quand je vois qu'il faut un SSD sous Lion pour retrouver un mac réactif, je me demande ce que ces personnes penseraient d'un vieux mac sous snow avec un SSD.


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui oui, d'où l'importance toujours de prendre en compte ses besoins


 Ouais mais mon besoin d'hier est moins fort que celui de demain ! 





> ce que ne font pas 95 % des gens.


 C'est énorme comme statistique ! Il est de combien ton panel sur ce coup ?!


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2013)

VA T COUCHAI PAIDAI!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2013)

:sniff: :sniff:


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> .../...Enfin, in fine .../...


Si l'obsolescence est consentie*, le pléonasme est-il assumé ? 

*Non seulement consentie mais réclamée : Il suffit de voir les réactions, ici et ailleurs, à la keynote : et y'a pas ci, et y'a pas ça, et les mac machin y sont pas mis à jour, et la tablette truc vous savez quand sort le nouveau modèle, et le mac chose, ça fait au moins trois mois qu'il a pas changé, etc.

Laissez les se tirer sur l'élastique et claquer leurs thunes à jouer à kikalederniermodèle. Le vrai problème c'est celui soulevé par Mecki : l'obsolescence imposée par l'évolution logicielle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si l'obsolescence est consentie*, le pléonasme est-il assumé ?
> 
> *Non seulement consentie mais réclamée : Il suffit de voir les réactions, ici et ailleurs, à la keynote : et y'a pas ci, et y'a pas ça, et les mac machin y sont pas mis à jour, et la tablette truc vous savez quand sort le nouveau modèle, et le mac chose, ça fait au moins trois mois qu'il a pas changé, etc.
> 
> Laissez les se tirer sur l'élastique et claquer leurs thunes à jouer à kikalederniermodèle. Le vrai problème c'est celui soulevé par Mecki : l'obsolescence imposée par l'évolution logicielle.



Bien dit.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Léopard tourne aussi sur PowerPC et donc Time Machine également.



Mais par contre, c'est moche, par rapport aux systèmes précédents.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

@Mecki
C'est vrai que, quand on a plusieurs machines dans une même famille, les mises à jour en train d'enfer avec suppression de l'existant par Apple, c'est encore plus écurant. Faut faire comme les entreprises : renouveler tout le parc.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mais par contre, c'est moche, par rapport aux systèmes précédents.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------
> 
> ...



Apple n'est pas venue chez moi récupérer mon Powerbook. Mais je ne baisse pas la garde et songe à m'armer dans cette éventualité.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Septembre 2013)

Et si, au lieu de se plaindre des obsolescences consenties en informatique personnelle, on examinait le cas des celles du domaine de la voiture particulière


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2013)

Mon tas de boue est plus vieux que mon tas de plastique (vi, c'est un iMac blanc)


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon tas de boue est plus vieux que mon tas de plastique (vi, c'est un iMac blanc)



Ouais ! Mais ce n'est pas non plus le même prix  neuf


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (14 Septembre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ouais ! Mais ce n'est pas non plus le même prix  neuf


Veux tu attendre de voir le tarif du MacPro?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon tas de boue est plus vieux que mon tas de plastique (vi, c'est un iMac blanc)



Ma bagnole m'a coûté 2 fois moins cher que mon ordi... à poil

Et maintenant avec tout ce qu'il y a dedans, mon ordi coûte 3 fois plus cher que quand je l'ai acheté...

Et c'est pas demain la veille que je vais réinvestir parce que ce qu'il a dans le ventre n'ira pas dans un ordi neuf...

Et s'il claque, j'ai plus qu'à me pendre, ça m'évitera de mourir de faim


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> Veux tu attendre de voir le tarif du MacPro?



Le Mac Pro, c'est, en quelque sorte, la Ferrari ou la Porsche, ou une autre de ce type (n'importe laquelle fera l'affaire) du genre !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma bagnole m'a coûté 2 fois moins cher que mon ordi... à poil
> 
> Et maintenant avec tout ce qu'il y a dedans, mon ordi coûte 3 fois plus cher que quand je l'ai acheté...
> 
> ...



Quel désastre


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Apple n'est pas venue chez moi récupérer mon Powerbook. Mais je ne baisse pas la garde et songe à m'armer dans cette éventualité.


Bien sûr que non, mais MobileME est passé à la trappe, remplacé par le Cloud que les systèmes installables sur le PowerBook ne gèrent pas. 
La synchro avec un iPhone en prend un coup, comme tous les services disparus.

J'ai un iPad 1 (bien moins vieux que mon PB) : privé d'iOS6 parce que sous-dimensionné en RAM (la dotation de RAM était, si je me rappelle bien étrangement absente des premières specs de cette machine). Ca veut dire que je n'ai plus de mise à jour (parfois nécessaires pour profiter d'une synchro normale) et que si j'ai le malheur de ne pas avoir installé un logiciel sur ma machine ou si je fais une remise à zéro, mes versions disparaissent purement et simplement du Store. 
Apple arrive dans l'indifférence générale, à "faciliter" la programmation sur les dernières plate-forme jusqu'à dissuader le maintien sur les anciennes et l'utilisateur se retrouve beaucoup plus vite qu'avec un ordinateur (on sauvegardait plus clairement ce qu'on ne voulait pas perdre) avec des applis qui disparaissent purement et simplement après remise à zéro.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Et si, au lieu de se plaindre des obsolescences consenties en informatique personnelle, on examinait le cas des celles du domaine de la voiture particulière



C'est délicat déjà, logiquement, de se plaindre de ce dont on admet être responsable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Mon tas de boue est plus vieux que mon tas de plastique (vi, c'est un iMac blanc)



Ma voiture est très très largement plus vieille que mon ordi. Et ce n'est pas un tas de boue. Par contre l'alliance objective des écolos-bobos et de l'industrie de la bagnole risque fort de lui interdire de rouler sous peu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma bagnole m'a coûté 2 fois moins cher que mon ordi... à poil
> 
> Et maintenant avec tout ce qu'il y a dedans, mon ordi coûte 3 fois plus cher que quand je l'ai acheté...
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que quand on compte tout, c'est un sacré poste de dépense.
Les gamins me considèrent comme "riche" parce que j'ai du Apple. Je leur conseille de plutôt se demander par quelle bizarrerie je fiche tout mon fric dans mon matériel de travail (pour améliorer les conditions de celui-ci) alors que s'ils voyaient ce que j'ai comme vieux machin à tube en guise de télé, ils seraient morts de rire, et ne pourraient jamais contempler ma chaîne hi-fi (je n'en ai pas). Les meubles qui nous ont coûté le plus cher à la maison, ce sont nos bibliothèques.


----------



## Mecky (17 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Rosetta a disparu avec Lion Pas Leopard ni SnowLeopard !


Exact, mon clavier à fourché !  ;^)

Il faut lire "Classic" en lieu et place de "Rosetta".  L'argumentaire subsiste !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Léopard tourne aussi sur PowerPC et donc Time Machine également.



Là, non !  Je peux t'assurer que mon iMac Tournesol 20" que j'adôôôôre s'est arrêté à Tiger, forcé contraint.  Et que pour Time Machine, j'aurais fait le pas; d'autant plus qu'il ne coûtait pas grand chose si ma mémoire est bonne (29  ?).  

Cela dit, malgré qu'un iMac i7 27" trône à côté pour mes montages vidéos, le Tournesol reste ma machine de prédilection et d'utilisation principale quotidienne.  J'ai néanmoins installé Synergy sur ces deux machines pour y partager le même clavier et la même souris tout en faisant des copier-coller de l'une à l'autre.


----------



## legritch (17 Septembre 2013)

Pourtant mon Powermac G5 (dont mon père a hérité) tourne bien avec Leopard et un disque FireWire externe qui sert de sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est à partir de SL qu'il n'y a plus eu de version powerpc. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

En relisant ton message, je crois que tu confonds Leopard et Snow Leopard.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Pourtant mon Powermac G5 (dont mon père a hérité) tourne bien avec Leopard et un disque FireWire externe qui sert de sauvegarde Time Machine, c'est à partir de SL qu'il n'y a plus eu de version powerpc.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------
> 
> En relisant ton message, je crois que tu confonds Leopard et Snow Leopard.


Non, je crois que le G4 du Tournesol s'est simplement arrêté avant les derniers G5.


----------



## white.spirit (18 Septembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> Exact, mon clavier à fourché !  ;^)
> 
> Il faut lire "Classic" en lieu et place de "Rosetta".  L'argumentaire subsiste !
> 
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord avec ton intervention précédente (Apple qui ne cesse de retourner sa veste en réinventant des trucs incompatibles avec les précédents...).
Pour en posséder un, je t'assure par contre que l'iMac Tournesol 20" supporte bel et bien Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) sans aucun artifice; il a donc droit lui aussi à Time Machine !


----------



## Martin_a (20 Septembre 2013)

Toute évolution matérielle ou progrès technologique suppose une obsolescence.

Certains l'acceptent, d'autre non. Ceux qui sont contre l'obsolescence sont en fait contre le progrès...

Ceux que ça horripile de changer de Mac tous les 4/5 ans peuvent très bien acheter un PC et s'amuser à changer les composants au fil des ans...

Je ne comprends même pas qu'il y ai débat... Ceux qui veulent garder leur vieil iPhone ou leur vieux Mac le peuvent...


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Toute évolution matérielle ou progrès technologique suppose une obsolescence.
> 
> Certains l'acceptent, d'autre non. Ceux qui sont contre l'obsolescence sont en fait contre le progrès...
> 
> ...


C'est un peu ça le fond du problème, je dirais.


----------



## Martin_a (20 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Vu les ventes actuelles de PC, il est possible que l'obsolescence soit moins consentie, non ?



Moins d'innovation : moins d'obsolescence ;-)


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2013)

Pourquoi pas. Mais je trouve un peu léger (euphémisme) de considérer que l'innovation puisse être considérée comme une fin en soi, qui ne serait pas questionnable ; un objet que l'on aurait même pas à évaluer, quoi.


----------



## Martin_a (20 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi pas. Mais je trouve un peu léger (euphémisme) de considérer que l'innovation puisse être considérée comme une fin en soi, qui ne serait pas questionnable ; un objet que l'on aurait même pas à évaluer, quoi.



Elle n'est une fin en soi que si on le décide : chacun est libre de garder son téléphone 1 an ou 10 ans.

Apple est libre de vouloir innover ou non (voir les iPod).

Après, elle est une fin en soi car c'est le propre de l'homme que de vouloir évoluer, innover... Pourquoi on dépense des miliards pour aller sur Mars alors que des milions d'êtres humains crèvent la faim sur terre ???

Ce qui amusant dans ce débat c'est que ceux qui gueulent contre l'obsolescence "programmée" et hurlent au complot finissent toujours par un argument du style :

"oui moi j'aurai bien gardé mon iPhone Edge mais il marche pas avec iOS 7..."

Preuve en est qu'ils veulent innover et passer malgré tout à quelque chose de plus moderne, et très franchement ou est le mal ?


----------



## Le docteur (20 Septembre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Toute évolution matérielle ou progrès technologique suppose une obsolescence.
> 
> Certains l'acceptent, d'autre non. Ceux qui sont contre l'obsolescence sont en fait contre le progrès...
> 
> ...



Déjà, comme beaucoup de gens, tu confonds "évolution" avec progrès. Ensuite comme beaucoup de gens aussi, tu confonds courses à la nouveauté effrénée avec progrès. 
Ces deux confusions sont en fait des choix idéologiques qui s'ignorent.


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2013)

Judicieuse précision. 

Cette idéologie qui s'ignore (ou qui se masque) me semble parée indûment de la caution de Charles D. (le type du Beagle).
Du genre : évoluer pour survivre [les autres étant voués à l'extinction, les c*ns].

Ça a un côté _mantra_ qui me laisse un peu perplexe...


----------



## jonson (21 Septembre 2013)

Evoluer pour survivre, fais partie de la nature. De l'évolution des espèces selon Darwin. 
Pensez que le progrès n'amène que la ruine de notre civilisation est exagéré. L'attentisme ou le conservatisme à outrance n'amène rien de bon non plus. 

Si les industriels de l'informatique innovent (trop) vite, c'est pour rester attractif. Et donc pouvoir garder leur activité de façon pérenne. Néanmoins le corporatisme et l'entente sur les prix  sont les vrais problèmes.


----------



## legritch (21 Septembre 2013)

À propos obsolescence programmée : 
*La véritable histoire de lampoule de Livermore*


----------



## Le docteur (21 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Judicieuse précision.
> 
> Cette idéologie qui s'ignore (ou qui se masque) me semble parée indûment de la caution de Charles D. (le type du Beagle).
> Du genre : évoluer pour survivre [les autres étant voués à l'extinction, les c*ns].
> ...



Exactement. C'est un mélange de darwinisme mal digéré (survie des plus adaptés -> survie des meilleurs) et d'idéologie du progrès ininterrogée telle qu'elle est apparue au XVIIIe avec les "Lumières" (en omettant Rousseau qui ne partageait pas l'obsession de ses petits camarades, la plupart bien moins brillants que lui).
On n'a pas de mal à deviner ce qu'il y a de logique "bourgeoise" (la fameuse "classe montante" de l'époque) dans cette vision du monde. Les liens d'affinités, (d'affidités?) sont tellement gros qu'on risque de s'écharper longtemps à trouver la poule et l'&#339;uf (idéologie économique ou vision purement théorique des "Lumières")...
En général on mélange tout ça et on justifie tout par cette vision du monde qu'on pense cautionnée par "la science" dans le sens le plus vague du terme :l'ultraconsumérisme et le darwinisme managérial qui s'appuie sur elle,  en particulier.

A propos de Rousseau : non seulement il est la mauvaise conscience des Lumières (l'autre grande gueule surestimée de Voltaire et ce touche-à-tout assez brillant par contre, qu'était Diderot ne se sont pas gênés pour le dégommer, même si pour Diderot on peut se demander à quel point ce n'est pas Rousseau qui s'est senti visé), mais n'est pas le réac qu'on veut voir. C'est sans doute le seul à déplacer la notion de progrès quasi exclusivement sur le terrain politique, là où la chose est un peu plus vague pour les copains.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> À propos obsolescence programmée :
> *La véritable histoire de lampoule de Livermore*



Voilà comment grâce à une large diffusion, grâce à de multiples commentaires on transforme un fait réel (l'ampoule qui brille) en une histoire symbolique (obsolescence programmée) grâce à une "savante rhétorique". Rappelons que la rhétorique n'est pas une science mais un art. Parmi les définitions de ce mot on peut trouver : " Art du bien parler", synonyme d'éloquence. Dans le domaine de l'art, il n'y a pas de vérité absolue, mais un nombre innombrables d'affirmations qui sont nommées vérités par leurs auteurs. 

L'obsolescence programmée est donc un discours et non pas un fait scientifique. 

Mais, on train où vont les choses, à voir comment cette idée est acceptée, l'obsolescence programmée va bientôt entrer dans le domaines des contes, légendes et mythes, en bref, devenir une croyance  parmi les autres


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Exactement. C'est un mélange de darwinisme mal digéré (survie des plus adaptés -> survie des meilleurs) et d'idéologie du progrès ininterrogée telle qu'elle est apparue au XVIIIe avec les "Lumières" (en omettant Rousseau qui ne partageait pas l'obsession de ses petits camarades, la plupart bien moins brillants que lui).
> On n'a pas de mal à deviner ce qu'il y a de logique "bourgeoise" (la fameuse "classe montante" de l'époque) dans cette vision du monde. Les liens d'affinités, (d'affidités?) sont tellement gros qu'on risque de s'écharper longtemps à trouver la poule et l'uf (idéologie économique ou vision purement théorique des "Lumières")...
> En général on mélange tout ça et on justifie tout par cette vision du monde qu'on pense cautionnée par "la science" dans le sens le plus vague du terme :l'ultraconsumérisme et le darwinisme managérial qui s'appuie sur elle,  en particulier.
> 
> A propos de Rousseau : non seulement il est la mauvaise conscience des Lumières (l'autre grande gueule surestimée de Voltaire et ce touche-à-tout assez brillant par contre, qu'était Diderot ne se sont pas gênés pour le dégommer, même si pour Diderot on peut se demander à quel point ce n'est pas Rousseau qui s'est senti visé), mais n'est pas le réac qu'on veut voir. C'est sans doute le seul à déplacer la notion de progrès quasi exclusivement sur le terrain politique, là où la chose est un peu plus vague pour les copains.


Rousseau, je lui trouve un côté un peu inquiétant et je suis davantage séduit par Diderot : pas nécessairement pour les écrits philosophiques, que j'ai peu pratiqués, mais pour les autres écrits [dont Jacques le fataliste qui est d'assez loin mon texte préféré de tout le dix-huitième (même en incluant les Anglais : Fielding et Sterne par exemple)].
Quant à Voltaire, qui plaçait paraît-il son théâtre, aujourd'hui complètement oublié, au plus haut, je ne peux m'empêcher de lui trouver un cousinage par anticipation avec Bernard-Henri Lévy. J'aime toujours Candide (sympathique) ou d'autres contes, mais sa mauvaise foi et son arrivisme m'agacent passablement. Pauvre Leibnitz ! 

Pour revenir au sujet, je crains qu'il ne faille être nuancé. Il ne me paraît pas douteux que les entreprises produisant des produits manufacturés doivent trouver un équilibre entre la qualité de fabrication, qui permet une utilisation sur la durée, et la nécessité du renouvellement qui facilite la vente. Mais aller jusqu'au complot consumériste (plus ou moins généralisé) relève plutôt de la paranoïa, AMHA.


----------



## LeProf (21 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> À propos obsolescence programmée :
> *La véritable histoire de lampoule de Livermore*



Tu as comme un peu de retard http://forums.macg.co/12584027-post25.html

Peux-être es-tu devenu obsolète ?? :rateau:

PS: just a joke


----------



## legritch (21 Septembre 2013)

J'avoue ne pas avoir lu entièrement ce fil passionnant


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2013)

Et donc ?


----------



## legritch (22 Septembre 2013)

J'sais pas. Tu vas me taper sur les doigts?


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet, je crains qu'il ne faille être nuancé. Il ne me paraît pas douteux que les entreprises produisant des produits manufacturés doivent trouver un équilibre entre la qualité de fabrication, qui permet une utilisation sur la durée, et la nécessité du renouvellement qui facilite la vente. *Mais aller jusqu'au complot consumériste (plus ou moins généralisé) relève plutôt de la paranoïa*, AMHA.



Que dire alors des dernières cartouches d'encres d'imprimante munis de puces, empêchant leur remplissage une fois leur réservoir vide, afin de prolonger leur utilisation, mais aussi pour obliger le consommateur à acheter des cartouches de la marques, les autres étant non reconnues par l'imprimante. 
Juste une invention des fabricants pour tenir l'utilisateur captif de la marque mais aussi pour le pousser à la consommation de la marque.... dans les années 90s début 2000, les systèmes de ré-encrage  ont eu leurs beaux jours, maintenant, que sont-ils devenus ?

Que dire par exemple de la tendance de plus en plus grande à l'utilisation de batteries soudées, dans la plupart de nos produits électroniques, par nos fabricants, rendant obsolète l'appareil lorsque la batterie devient faiblarde ou lâche.... sachant que l'intervention pour la remplacer sera peut rentable et que le consommateur n'aura pas forcément le matériel et les compétences pour faire lui-même le remplacement.

Il n'y a peut être pas de complot consumériste mondiale, mais des pratiques douteuses de certains industriels et fabricants, oui !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> A propos de Rousseau : ...il est la mauvaise conscience des Lumières ...C'est sans doute le seul à déplacer la notion de progrès quasi exclusivement sur le terrain politique





bompi a dit:


> Rousseau, je lui trouve un côté un peu inquiétant



_Jean-Jacques_, le plus grand écrivain Français du XVIIIè siècle («La Nouvelle Héloïse», «Les Confessions», «Les Rêveries du Promeneur Solitaire»), est en tant que _philosophe_ un penseur d'une _déconcertante étrangeté_ dans sa façon d'articuler les instances de l'_État de Nature_ et de l'_État Civilisé_ qui sont au cur de la problématique anthropologique du Siècle des Lumières. Un penseur comme _Hobbes_ passe pour véridique aujourd'hui, parce qu'il part du 'constat' tenu pour réaliste que la nature humaine est _mauvaise_ (cf. «L'homme est un loup pour l'homme», ce qui fait de l'_État de Nature_ la «Guerre de chacun contre tous»), pour en déduire le rôle 'civilisateur' de l'_État_ : tenir en respect l'agressivité native des hommes en les soumettant à un Ordre Politique qui n'a aucun compte à leur rendre, vu qu'ils consentent unilatéralement à lui obéir afin d'échapper à un _État de Nature_ qui leur fait craindre la mort réciproque. Quant au journaliste _Voltaire_, auteur d'une mitraille d'uvres de second ordre, de même qu'il crut qu'opposer à la théologie du «Meilleur des Mondes Possibles» de _Leibniz_ le constat de l'existence du _Mal dans le Monde_ qui accable le pauvre _Candide_ faisait de lui un '_Penseur_' ; de même se figura-t-il qu'adresser à _Jean-Jacques_ la déclaration que la lecture du «Contrat Social» lui donnait envie de se «mettre à quatre pattes dans un pré pour en brouter l'herbe» fournissait une preuve suffisante du caractère irrecevable de sa théorie.

_Jean-Jacques_ est un philosophe _généalogiste_, pour qui penser, c'est penser à partir de l'Origine, ce qui revient, dans une vision providentialiste, à l'idée que le monde créé par un Dieu auquel appartient nécessairement l'Attribut de 'Bonté' ne peut qu'être en lui-même 'bon', ce qui s'applique à la 'nature humaine' aussi bien. Tout le problème d'une philosophie généalogiste revenant alors à montrer comment le 'mal' qu'on constate dans le monde, et spécifiquement dans les rapports humains, a bien pu dériver d'une 'nature humaine' bonne à l'_Origine_.

Se donnant par hypothèse à l'_Origine_ une espèce humaine purement animale, vivant à l'état de dispersion individuelle dans la grande Forêt Originelle, et n'entretenant que des rapports accidentels régis par l'appétit sexuel et la pitié ; _Jean-Jacques_ est conduit à voir dans l'_état social_ permanent un simple accident circonstantiel (les '_attroupements forcés_' liés à la restriction des espaces habitables par des glaciations). '_Associations naturelles_' de type accidentel, dans l'histoire desquelles l'Amour Mutuel précèderait l'éveil d'une intelligence conduisant, par l'esprit de comparaison, à la genèse des 'sentiments factices', au rang desquels l'«Amour Propre» («la première des passions sociales») dont s'ensuit fatalement la dégérescence des '_Assocaitions Naturelles_' vers un «Horrible État de Guerre». _Jean-Jacques_ déduit de cette complexe généalogie à l'_État de Nature_ la fondation de «Sociétés Politiques» dans lesquelles un Calcul de la Raison tendant à échapper aux déchirements de l'_Amour-Propre_ par retour aux vertus de l'_Amour Mutuel_ des premières associations naturelles créerait le «Principe de l'État» comme _Souveraineté_ du «Communautaire» sur l'«Individuel». Principe bien évidemment détourné de sa légitimité par l'_accident exécutif_ du _Pouvoir Politique_ approprié par les individus les plus agressifs. 

La _déconcertante étrangeté_ de la pensée de _Jean-Jacques_ (comparée à la _niaise trivialité_ d'un _Voltaire_ et au _pragmatisme à courte-vue_ d'un _Hobbes_) réside dans la tâche paradoxale impartie à la _Généalogie_ dans sa pensée : générer un _mal_ consécutif à partir d'un _bien_ originel en terme d'_accident_, de manière à ce que le _mal_, si avéré qu'il paraisse, puisse *a priori* être réductible à un principe de _bien_ qui le domine en l'Origine. De sorte que tout 'Progrès' historique ne peut consister que dans le 'retour du refoulé de l'Origine' dans les 'configurations artificielles' qui en ont dérivé par accident. 

Il y a quelque chose de _vertigineux_ dans la pensée de _Jean-Jacques_, capable des déclarations apparement paradoxales : «L'homme est né bon, la société le déprave» & «L'homme devrait bénir cet instant heureux qui, d'un animal stupide et borné, fit un être civilisé et un homme ».


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2013)

@macomaniac
Le pavé du dessus, il est de ton cru ou c'est un copié-collé ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Septembre 2013)

@*Romuald*.

Fragment dominical taillé par l'artisan *macomaniac* dans le cristal du souvenir (j'ai toujours aimé _Jean-Jacques_ qui me demeure bien présent, comme j'ai toujours subi _Voltaire_ à l'école). Incapable néanmoins de restituer la _vivante transparence_ et l'_élégance_ de la pensée _rousseauiste_, ne produisant donc au final qu'un _pavé_ : à l'instar de son homologue de grès parisien - tel bloc de mots inerte, opaque et pesant - juste bon à balancer contre des tronches _voltairiennes_...


----------



## LeProf (22 Septembre 2013)

C'est super tout ça ... mais quel rapport avec le sujet ?


----------



## Madalvée (22 Septembre 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est super tout ça ... mais quel rapport avec le sujet ?



Mon mac de 5 ans je l'enterre, c'est la faute à Voltaire, plus de support du nouveau c'est la faute à Rousseau.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Septembre 2013)

Le rapport, le voilà : 
Sartre (rapidement comparé un jour à Voltaire par De Gaulle) en a raconté une jolie à propos de Rousseau sur sa "paranoïa" : 
1. Il n'y a pas de complot subjectivement vécu par plusieurs personnes qui se seraient consciemment liguées contre lui
2. Il y a par contre, objectivement, toutes les caractéristiques du complot, dans la mesure où les entreprises de plusieurs convergent vers son élimination (son éviction de toute possibilité d'influence possible, pas son élimination physique, hein ?)

Il y a donc objectivement une quasi-intentionnalité collective qui aboutit à la mise au circuit au maximum de Rousseau.

Pareil pour les pauvres nentrepreneurs qui ne cherchent pas à pourrir leur matériel mais font au final tout pour y arriver et participe dans la mauvaise foi ou non à une finalité objective commune. Et encore, je pense que certains savent ce qu'ils font et vont jusqu'à le faire exprès.

Ce sont des décisions prises à de multiples niveaux et qui cherchent seulement à rentabiliser tel ou tel point dans la machine à faire des bénéfices qu'est devenu toute entreprise. Certains grands décideurs sans tirer peut-être toutes les ficelles, savent sans doute ce qu'ils font. Mais ils n'ont même pas besoin d'organiser cette logique : les sous-fifre s'en chargent à la petite semaine. Les poupées tirent leurs propres ficelles ou celles du type en dessous d'eux tout seuls.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2013)

Je suppose que tu voulais écrire "hors-circuit".


----------



## Le docteur (23 Septembre 2013)

Oui ! 

Elle est bien bonne celle-là...


----------



## Martin_a (23 Septembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà, comme beaucoup de gens, tu confonds "évolution" avec progrès. Ensuite comme beaucoup de gens aussi, tu confonds courses à la nouveauté effrénée avec progrès.
> Ces deux confusions sont en fait des choix idéologiques qui s'ignorent.



La course à la nouveauté effrénée ? Essaye un iPhone Edge d'il y a 6 ans et un iPhone 5S et dis moi ensuite si la différence entre les deux tient de la nouveauté effrénée ou du progrès... :sleep:

Sur les Macs, les évolutions se font de moins en moins par une augmentation flagrante de puissance. On a eu le 64 bits, les SSD, les procs multi-coeurs, mais je pense que ca va se calmer, l'obsolescence sera sans doute moins rapide elle aussi...

Mais sur les appareils mobiles qui évoluent encore beaucoup d'année en année, ceux qui voudront profiter des dernière innovations changeront de matos régulièrement jusqu'à ce qu'on atteigne ce palier qu'on est (selon moi) en train d'atteindre dans l'informatique "classique"...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas besoin d'essayer un iPhone Edge. J'ai un iPad 1.
Il était obsolète à sa naissance, celui-là. Comment ? Technique Apple de base : sous-doté en mémoire, et là c'est en dur, donc hop ! Dégagé ! 
Il faut le savoir : ne jamais acheter de première version de quoi que ce soit chez Apple (je ne parle pas des "révisions A" mais des premiers modèles d'une nouvelle machine). Tu es catalogué "membre bienfaiteur" et ton achat calculé en conséquence.


----------



## Mecky (9 Octobre 2013)

white.spirit a dit:


> Pour en posséder un, je t'assure par contre que l'iMac Tournesol 20" supporte bel et bien Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) sans aucun artifice; il a donc droit lui aussi à Time Machine !



 Merci pour l'info ; j'ignorais.  Mais elle n'est apparemment pas vraiment conseillée.
Je suis malgré tout tenté.  As-tu rencontré des problèmes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Le rapport, le voilà :
> Sartre (rapidement comparé un jour à Voltaire par De Gaulle) en a raconté une jolie à propos de Rousseau sur sa "paranoïa" :
> 1. Il n'y a pas de complot subjectivement vécu par plusieurs personnes qui se seraient consciemment liguées contre lui
> 2. Il y a par contre, objectivement, toutes les caractéristiques du complot, dans la mesure où les entreprises de plusieurs convergent vers son élimination (son éviction de toute possibilité d'influence possible, pas son élimination physique, hein ?)
> ...



BRAVO   

Petite anecdote pour illustrer...
Dans une classe de primaire, un souffre-douleur se fait charrier et déprime.  Tout le monde s'amuse sur son dos mais personne ne se sent ni coupable, ni responsable.  Il n'y a chez aucun la volonté de faire le mal mais le mal est fait.  L'action est consentie et non programmée.

Nous sommes dans un "système" et chacune de nos individualités est responsable (coupable ?) de la tendance qu'elle insuffle au mouvement d'ensemble.
Vu que l'ensemble c'est les autres, donc pas moi, alors il n'est pas question que je change quoi que ce soit à mon comportement puisque les autres ne le font pas.

Voyez-vous messieurs, les gens sont comme-çà !  Ah les gens !  Ils ne respectent rien, ne pensent qu'à eux, à leur petit confort.  Ils se croient détenteurs de la vérité tous ces gens : les Jean-Pierre, Jean-Paul, Jean-Marc et j'en passe !


----------



## LeProf (9 Octobre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> Ils se croient détenteurs de la vérité tous ces gens : les Jean-Pierre, Jean-Paul, Jean-Marc et j'en passe !



Jean-Pierre Mocky, Jean-Paul Sartre, Jean-Marc Morandini ???


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2013)

C'est pour ça que le premier qui me sort "y a pas que moi qui...", se fait crucifier...


----------



## white.spirit (10 Octobre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> Merci pour l'info ; j'ignorais.  Mais elle n'est apparemment pas vraiment conseillée.
> Je suis malgré tout tenté.  As-tu rencontré des problèmes ?



Bonjour,
Strictement aucun problème de fonctionnement; Wikipedia n'est pas aussi fiable qu'Apple ;-) Mac OS X 10.5 - Technical Specifications
Par contre, il est sûr qu'un G5 est plus adapté pour absober la charge. Un G4 est un peu plus agile avec Mac OS X 10.4.
Je n'ai pas fait de benchmark entre les 2 OS pour mesurer la différence effective de performance. Mon G4 sous Leopard n'est qu'un ordinateur d'appoint que j'ai dans un coin de mon atelier au sous-sol, pour faire des recherches sur internet quand je bricole, diffuser de la musique, consulter mes mails, ou encore des fichiers pdf ou Office... Bref, rien de monstrueux où une lenteur serait pénible; je privilégie un système plus récent qui a plus de chance d'être compatible avec tous les contenus actuels (et une ergonomie un petit peu plus proche d'OS X actuel que Tiger).


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est pour ça que le premier qui me sort "y a pas que moi qui...", se fait crucifier...


Oui mais si, à lire Rousseau, on trouve le gars intéressant (évidemment) mais un brin flippant, on est forcément un saligaud ?


----------



## Martin_a (10 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà, comme beaucoup de gens, tu confonds "évolution" avec progrès. Ensuite comme beaucoup de gens aussi, tu confonds courses à la nouveauté effrénée avec progrès.
> Ces deux confusions sont en fait des choix idéologiques qui s'ignorent.



La course à la nouveauté effrénée elle est chez samsung avec leurs écrans incurvés, pas chez Apple.

Si tu pense que l'iPhone n'a pas progressé, essaye un iPhone Edge sur iOS 1 et un iPhone 5S sur iOS7, et on en reparle après.


----------



## ergu (10 Octobre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> passer malgré tout à quelque chose de plus moderne



- Mais... C'est utile ?

- Je sais pas. On s'en fout, c'est moderne.

- Ah...


----------



## Martin_a (10 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> - Mais... C'est utile ?
> 
> - Je sais pas. On s'en fout, c'est moderne.
> 
> - Ah...



Non mais ya un moment faut savoir ce qu'on veut, si tu pense que les nouveautés ne sont pas utiles, libre à toi, mais à ce moment la tu considère aussi que l'obsolescence n'existe pas : si selon toi les produits n'évoluent pas, alors les anciens produits ne sont pas obsolètes puisqu'ils n'ont rien de moins utile que les nouveaux modèles...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

Un chose qui peut faire pencher la balance, c'est la consommation électrique des nouvelles machines, un réel progrès. Il en va autrement si l'ont inclus le bilan énergétique réel depuis sa conception, sa durée de vie, et les moyens utilisés lors de sa destruction.


----------



## ergu (10 Octobre 2013)

Martin_a a dit:


> Non mais ya un moment faut savoir ce qu'on veut, si tu pense que les nouveautés ne sont pas utiles, libre à toi, mais à ce moment la tu considère aussi que l'obsolescence n'existe pas : si selon toi les produits n'évoluent pas, alors les anciens produits ne sont pas obsolètes puisqu'ils n'ont rien de moins utile que les nouveaux modèles...



Il y a vingt ans, des marques de toutes sortes investissaient et communiquaient sur la robustesse de leurs produits.
Aujourd'hui ?

Il y a 9 ans, quand j'ai acheté mon premier Mac, Apple avait une grosse réputation de produits fiables et solides.
Aujourd'hui ?

Je ne sais pas qui de la poule désireuse de se goinfrer de fric ou de l'oeuf avide d'être toujours à la pointe de la mode(ernité) est le plus responsable de cet état de fait mais je trouve désolant de voir du progrès et de la modernité dans ce qui n'est constitué pratiquement que d'agitation et de poudre aux yeux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui de la poule désireuse de se goinfrer de fric ou de l'oeuf avide d'être toujours à la pointe de la mode(ernité) est le plus responsable de cet état de fait mais je trouve désolant de voir du progrès et de la modernité dans ce qui n'est constitué pratiquement que d'agitation et de poudre aux yeux.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi !

Depuis 15 ans j'utilise une machine à laver et un sèche-linge de la marque Miele (je me rappelle qu'à l'époque, j'avais dû me "saigner" pour me les payer, mais avec 3 enfants à la maison, je m'étais dit que cela allait être vite rentabilisé !).

Et bien, c'est le cas ! Bien sûr, ce ne sont pas des AAA+++++++, elles n'ont pas les derniers programmes qui tournent avec 15 cl d'eau, elles n'ont pas d'écrans LED intégrés, mais elles tournent toujours comme au premier jour et bénéficient d'un service clientèle au top avec dépannage dans les 24 H maxi en cas de besoin !

Maintenant, fini tout cela ... on s'achète des machines en hard discount à 200 Euros qui fonctionnent un an ... on les jette (bonjour l'écologie !) et on recommence le cycle du fait que ces machines ne disposent plus de services de maintenance adéquat !

Triste réalité !


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Octobre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi !
> 
> Depuis 15 ans j'utilise une machine à laver et un sèche-linge de la marque Miele (je me rappelle qu'à l'époque, j'avais dû me "saigner" pour me les payer, mais avec 3 enfants à la maison, je m'étais dit que cela allait être vite rentabilisé !).
> 
> ...



J'avais aussi une Miele depuis 25 ans ! Quelle machine ! Son obsolescence non consentie est venue du fait que l'amortisseur de vibrations n'avait pas de remplaçant.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Oui mais si, à lire Rousseau, on trouve le gars intéressant (évidemment) mais un brin flippant, on est forcément un saligaud ?


Je le trouve génial et un brin flippant. Mais je pense aussi que c'est un martyr de,la connerie humaine. Les textes philosophiques ne sont pas flippants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




Martin_a a dit:


> La course à la nouveauté effrénée elle est chez samsung avec leurs écrans incurvés, pas chez Apple.
> 
> Si tu pense que l'iPhone n'a pas progressé, essaye un iPhone Edge sur iOS 1 et un iPhone 5S sur iOS7, et on en reparle après.


Je ne parle pas d'Apple mais des hordes de fans de nouveauté qui exigent du nouveau du nouveau rien que pour ce soit nouveau. Maintenant Apple sacrifie aux suppliques de ces excités. Le système n'est pas moche et moins ergonomique globalement pour rien.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Octobre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne parle pas d'Apple mais des hordes de fans de nouveauté qui exigent du nouveau du nouveau rien que pour ce soit nouveau. Maintenant Apple sacrifie aux suppliques de ces excités. Le système n'est pas moche et moins ergonomique globalement pour rien.



Voilà un excellent résumé d'une "obsolescence consentie". Plus la fréquence des "nouveautés" augmente, plus les fans en question raccourcissent la durée de vie des "anciennetés", donc accroissent la fréquence d'obsolescence. Et ensuite hurlent haut et fort que l'obsolescence leur est imposée.

Entre un MBA 2012 et un MBA 2013, par exemple, le seul changement notable est le processeur. Le nouveau processeur gagne en autonomie. Cela est peut-être utile pour des besoins de mobilité extrême. Et ensuite, où se trouve le gain ?

On pourrait aussi discourir longtemps sur ce qu'est une nouveauté.  Il y a une telle confusion de pensée entre évolution et nouveauté


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Octobre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Voilà un excellent résumé d'une "obsolescence consentie". Plus la fréquence des "nouveautés" augmente, plus les fans en question raccourcissent la durée de vie des "anciennetés", donc accroissent la fréquence d'obsolescence. Et ensuite hurlent haut et fort que l'obsolescence leur est imposée.
> 
> Entre un MBA 2012 et un MBA 2013, par exemple, le seul changement notable est le processeur. Le nouveau processeur gagne en autonomie. Cela est peut-être utile pour des besoins de mobilité extrême. Et ensuite, où se trouve le gain ?
> 
> On pourrait aussi discourir longtemps sur ce qu'est une nouveauté.  Il y a une telle confusion de pensée entre évolution et nouveauté



Bien, j'ai récupéré un MBA de 2008 en l'absence de mon MBP (parti en garantie). Niveau obsolescence programmé, c'est un excellent exemple. 
Le dernier OS qu'il est capable de faire tourner sans chauffer, sans ramer, c'est Snow Leopard. Seulement j'utilise souvent iCloud, et ce depuis MobileMe. MobileMe fonctionnait sous Snow Leopard, mais iCloud n'est pas compatible. Tu ne peux même pas te connecter au site iCloud. J'ai été forcé de le passer à Lion, c'est une catastrophe.
La ram étant soudé, je ne peux pas l'améliorer. En ce moment j'ai Mail et Safari d'ouvert avec deux onglet, j'ai 55mo de ram disponible. 
Bref, j'ose pas monter plus haut que Lion, même si l'ordi est compatible Mountain Lion.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2013)

Installe Ubuntu. Et accède à iCloud avec Firefox ou Chrome.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Octobre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Installe Ubuntu. Et accède à iCloud avec Firefox ou Chrome.



Haha, c'est précisément ce que je suis en train de faire. :rateau:


----------



## sofizabel (11 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
j'ai lu avec intérêt les différents messages de ce fil. en espérant ne pas défoncer une porte ouverte:
Prêt à jeter - YouTube


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Octobre 2013)

D'une certaine façon, l'obsolescence consentie des uns n'est-elle pas l'obsolescence imposée (plutôt que programmée) des autres ?

Revenons à l'exemple parfait de ce sujet, le MBA. Cette machine est avant tout renommée parce qu'elle est légère et fine. Combien n'ont-ils pas ajouté : belle. Le MBA est beau. Les iMac à partir du look fin de 2012 sont devenus beaux. Le MBA, de par son esthétique, est devenu un objet tendance, à la mode. Il n'y a qu'à lire les nombreux fils de discussion de Mac G pour se rendre compte que l'on parle davantage de l'esthétique de cette machine promue au rang d'objet social que de ce qu'il y a dedans où tout est conçu pour en faire un objet jetable, dont l'obsolescence est d'autant plus proche de l'achat qu'on l'a payé moins cher.
On peut aussi faire le même constat sur les MBP à écran Retina, où le principe est le même. Pour ces machines, outre la moindre minceur, et un poids plume, l'on a un écran qui en fait tout l'attrait, et qui sont frappées d'obsolescence consentie-imposée dès l'achat, en particulier si l'on a pas mis le prix qu'il fallait pour que ça dure.
L'iMac 21" est atteint du même syndrome. Qui dit qu'un jour prochain il n'en sera pas de même de l'iMac 27". Il est vrai qu'il y a quelques "présomptueux" qui prétendent remplacer le SSD de ces machines eux-même. Décoller et recoller la dalle d'un iMac, faut oser ! Sans parler des composants ! Les iMac ont, heureusement, comme les MBP et le Mini un potentiel supérieur de durée de vie.

Finalement, le marketing d'Apple est très au point.


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> D'une certaine façon, l'obsolescence consentie des uns n'est-elle pas l'obsolescence imposée (plutôt que programmée) des autres ?


Quasiment mot pour mot ce que je disais le 31 Aout au post numéro 4 de cette discussion


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Quasiment mot pour mot ce que je disais le 31 Aout au post numéro 4 de cette discussion



Sans aucun doute  (je viens de le relire) 
Seul le cheminement qui conduit aux mêmes idées est différent. C'est la réflexion du Docteur et de sa horde des fans de nouveautés qui m'a "inspiré".


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Octobre 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Sans aucun doute  (je viens de le relire) &#8230;
> Seul le cheminement qui conduit aux mêmes idées est différent. C'est la réflexion du Docteur et de sa horde des fans de nouveautés qui m'a "inspiré".


Idem, je viens de relire. On tourne en rond, on en arrive tous à la même conclusion. 

Cela dit, je suis surtout bluffé par les ressources processeurs que me bouffe Lion. Franchement, sur un MBA de 2008 je dépasse souvent les 80% en utilisation courante. C'est dommage qu'iCloud ne soit pas compatible Snow Leopard. C'était encore l'OS le plus aboutit d'Apple avec Tiger, et mes besoins n'ont pas augmenté avec le temps. Pour faire la même chose sur Lion que je faisais sous SL, il me faut minimum 4GO de ram et un i5.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Octobre 2013)

Atlante a dit:


> Idem, je viens de relire. On tourne en rond, on en arrive tous à la même conclusion.
> 
> Cela dit, je suis surtout bluffé par les ressources processeurs que me bouffe Lion. Franchement, sur un MBA de 2008 je dépasse souvent les 80% en utilisation courante. C'est dommage qu'iCloud ne soit pas compatible Snow Leopard. C'était encore l'OS le plus aboutit d'Apple avec Tiger, et mes besoins n'ont pas augmenté avec le temps. Pour faire la même chose sur Lion que je faisais sous SL, il me faut minimum 4GO de ram et un i5.



Je n'ai pas ce genre de problème. Avec l'iMac j'ai débuté avec Tiger. dans l'utilisation que j'en fais, les évolutions de système ne pas gênés en terme de puissance. Aujourd'hui, si j'ai parfois des problèmes de swapping, c'est lié à des évolutions d'applications, plus gourmandes en mémoire. Il me faut alors simplement faire attention au nombre de fenètres ouvertes et au nombre d'applications lancées. Il faut que j'ajoute que je ne suis pas du genre à laisser Safari ouvert alors que j'utilise PS.


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Une petite réflexion en passant sur ce faux problème que nous/vous créons tous.
> 
> Avant, les ordis encodaient un divx en 2h (faisaient un calcul intensif pour les néophytes) et duraient 8 ans, maintenant il le font en 10 minutes et sont morts 2 ans après, vous préfériez quoi franchement ?
> 
> Oui c'est caricatural mais c'est un peu la tendance quand même non ?


 
tu as complètement raison tu as la reponse dans ce reportage vidéo

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/doc-video-obsolescence-programmee-proces-apple-ipod-1234466.html


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> tu as complètement raison tu as la reponse dans ce reportage vidéo
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/doc-video-obsolescence-programmee-proces-apple-ipod-1234466.html



Avant un ordinateur on le réparait aussi, la tendance est clairement au changement, quand bien même l'ordinateur est fonctionnel.

Et quand je dis changement c'est :
- Passer d'un fixe à un portable
- Renouveler son portable pour un récent
- Lâcher son portable (et même MB, MBP) pour un netbook (si si il y a ce mouvement surtout chez les étudiants) dans le même genre on peut mettre pour une tablette.

On peut cracher comme on veut sur les grosses sociétés, je m'en prive pas d'ailleurs, on peut pas pour autant se dégager de notre responsabilité, et de nos habitudes.

On est plus que consentent à cette obsolescence qu'elle soit technologique, commerciale et que je sais pas quoi encore.

Ce qui est bête c'est l'absence de volonté de trouver une alternative (pourtant existante), un "refurb" étendu à tous les produits. Ce qui économiquement est viable vu que les anciennes machines peuvent avoir énormément d'utilisation possible.


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2013)

Alors 'on' est un con !
Un con pété de thune, mais un con quand même


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors 'on' est un con !
> Un con pété de thune, mais un con quand même



Bah qui ne l'est pas ? :rateau:

Tu consommes pas, tu mets pleins de gens à la rue, l'équilibre est fragile.


----------



## jonson (16 Novembre 2013)

Tout le monde n'est pas _"plein de tunes"_.
Et quand bien tu ne mourrais pas de faim. Ce ne serait pas une excuse non plus pour faire n'importe quoi!


----------



## Willow37 (23 Novembre 2013)

Je suis un peu d'accord avec l'osolescence...

J'ai mon mac book noir depuis 2008 ainsi que mon Iphone 3GS... ils sont toujours en vie, lents mais en vie !

J'me suis payé un MBA pour noël 2012, évidemment je suis tombée sur la série des SSD défectueux, 9 mois plus tard terminant sa grossesse nerveuse, il claque...


Cherchez l'erreur ! Vive la campagne et les vieilles casseroles...


----------



## Mecky (14 Décembre 2013)

À la suite des parallèles effectués sur les machines à laver, une pierre supplémentaire à l'édifice de nos pensées ?

Tant qu'une machine fonctionne physiquement avec les applications de sa génération, je n'ai rien à redire.  Et rien ne m'oblige à en changer si ce ne sont mes désirs ou besoins de modernité (ou d'affect) !

Lorsque sans rien faire ma machine perd des fonctions, là je parle d'obsolescence intentionnelle non consentie !


Il en va ainsi dans iPhoto du bouton « MobileMe » qui ne mène plus à rien depuis iCloud.
Il en va ainsi de l'API de synchronisation supprimée dans Maverick qui rend obsolète toutes les applications qui s'en servaient.
Il en va ainsi des fonctions supprimées dans Page, Numbers, Keynote pour les rendre « compatibles » avec leurs équivalentes iOS et iCloud.
3 exemples, 3 choix délibérés d'Apple qui mettent l'utilisateur devant le fait accompli et poussent ses équipements à l'obsolescence.  Car pour suivre la logique d'Apple, il faut nécessairement du matériel récent.  Ils appellent cela « éligible » !


Toute cette dérive à débuter avec Microsoft et l'utilisation de ses clients comme « testeurs ».  Elle a pris de l'ampleur avec Google et leur versions « Béta » de Gmail, par exemple.  Elle se poursuit avec Adobe et les applications « louées » sur le cloud.  Que ferez-vous lorsqu'ils décideront de supprimer telle ou telle autre fonction qui vous est indispensable ou que vos anciens documents ressortis d'il y a cinq ans seulement mais devenus incompatibles avec la version en cours du logiciel ?


Quelle dérive !  Quelle obsolescence !
Consentie ?  Non, pas dans ces cas-là !


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> La réflexion se poursuit



Vu que tu parles de machine à laver dans ton avant-propos, ce n'serait pas plutôt l'essorage qui se poursuit ?!


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Décembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> [...]
> [*]Il en va ainsi de l'API de synchronisation supprimée dans Maverick qui rend obsolète toutes les applications qui s'en servaient.[...]



En lisant ça je me pose une question: Est-ce qu'on peut continuer à synchroniser les contacts et carnets d'adresse avec un samsung et son application mac samsung kies ? L'API est-elle aussi nécessaire?

Dans ce cas, je vais être obligé d'utiliser XP juste pour synchroniser les contacts et calendriers, voir copier bêtement mes données à la main (interdiction d'utiliser le cloud). Vive la nouveauté.

Bon, je suis encore sous ML et je pense que ça va rester comme ça encore un moment.


----------



## Willow37 (15 Décembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> Que ferez-vous lorsqu'ils décideront de supprimer telle ou telle autre fonction qui vous est indispensable ou que vos anciens documents ressortis d'il y a cinq ans seulement mais devenus incompatibles avec la version en cours du logiciel ?
> 
> 
> Quelle dérive !  Quelle obsolescence !
> Consentie ?  Non, pas dans ces cas-là !



1) euh... on se pendra ?
2) "Consentie ?  Non, pas dans ces cas-là" qu'as-tu voulu dire ? je n'ai pas saisi et je pense que c'est intéressant mais vu que je suis imbécile, j'ai rien compris...


----------



## Madalvée (15 Décembre 2013)

Adobe a toujours pratiqué l'obsolescence : voir la disparition de le prise en charge des Photo CD après CS2, la fin du filtre extraire, les méthodes de détourages qui tombent dans l'oubli


----------



## Martin_a (17 Décembre 2013)

Mecky a dit:


> À la suite des parallèles effectués sur les machines à laver, une pierre supplémentaire à l'édifice de nos pensées ?
> 
> Tant qu'une machine fonctionne physiquement avec les applications de sa génération, je n'ai rien à redire.  Et rien ne m'oblige à en changer si ce ne sont mes désirs ou besoins de modernité (ou d'affect) !
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas, sauf que ta autant de gens qui gueulent parce que leurs "vieilles" machines sont pas supportées par les nouveaux logiciels que de gens qui gueulent parce qu'elles le sont, et que ça fonctionne mal...

Qui contenter alors ?


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'obsolescence en informatique avant l'Internet. Un ordi de 1992 fait toujours 100 % de ce pour quoi il a été fait. Ce sont les variations des standards sur le web qui constituent le hold-up.



Il n'y a pas que le web. Illustration récente =

depuis le premier février, xCode 5.0 et le SDK iOS 7.0 sont requis pour déposer une nouvelle app sur iTunes Store.
Exit donc mon MBA rev.A, bloqué sur Mac OS 10.7 donc limité à xCode 4.6, ce dont je m'accommodais très bien jusque qu'au début de ce mois, car je fais tout ce qui est possible pour proposer des apps qui restent utilisables par les iPods Touch et iPads les plus anciens.

J'ai de la chance, je ne suis pas coincé sans solution = j'ai un iMac récent. Mais le monde Apple qui me permet encore de profiter de iTunes Match à partir d'un G4 Cube appartient à une époque révolue = celle où on pouvait rester à la pointe de l'offre logicielle Apple, même non officiellement "supportée", avec une machine de 6 ans d'âge. Il faut désormais être à jour de son matériel, ce qui, si on a comme moi desktop, laptop, tablette et téléphone, commence un peu à faire cher...


----------



## KarlP (21 Février 2014)

Ca fait peur, mais je pense que c'est le cas. J'ai des problème avec mac macbook air qui est sous apple care et le sav me mené en bateau.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2014)

Toi tu n'as rien compris au sujet :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2014)

bon sujet . 
La non-maintenance des "anciens" OS est un autre exemple. hasard? 
Un smartphone , sauf cas pro très particuliers , ne sert pas à grand chose , sauf à donner plus d'informations ( recoupables) et à "accrocher " les utilisateurs avec la connectivité des objets ( nouveau nom, attention ) . 
Donc a aller vers le cloud . avec mav' et ses successeurs . 
Le poids des "usagers" ? nul : trop d'utilisateurs , sur le mode ludique. Les pros sont obligés de suivre ( je l'ai appris sur ce forum) encore plus qu' il y a 25 ans . 
Les quelques domaines où les aficions peuvent avoir du poids sont des niches , avec peu de valeur ajoutée . certaines motos, sports aériens... 

Franchement , quelles sont les fonctionnalités de plus sur les derniers-des-derniers ordinateurs par rapport à une antique station sun  Génération 3 paramétrée maison ( sous UNIX)  ? a part des icones chouettos et une sourie rapide ? 
en connexion rien 
en sécurité infiniment moins , surtout internet 
gestion de gros systèmes / requètes y'a pas 
réseaux pas mieux 
multi OS idem ou moins 
tailles ROM RAM beaucoup plus mais avec des tas d'appli inutiles ( bien pour faire mumuse)
sauvegardes faut des protocoles en plus ( là où un" localnet" faisait le taf seul ) 

et la cerise sur le gateau ce sont les vendeurs des applestore ( notez le nom aussi ); j'en ai vu à deux endroits , cela m'a suffi . 
eof 
ps conséquences à tirer .


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2014)

Tout ceci me paraît un peu confus.

Pour ce qui est du multi-OS, il n'y a pas de problème particulier (j'ai Linux sur deux de mes Macs, directement) sans parler de la virtualisation (qui n'est pas neuve mais continue de parfaitement fonctionner).
Pour avoir travaillé pendant longtemps sur des stations SUN, notamment de 1990 à 1998, je dirais que côté réseau, c'était moins peinard que Mac OS X (ou n'importe quel Linux contemporain). Rien que pour avoir mon modem opérationnel, j'ai dû un peu batailler. Et ne parlons pas du système d'impression calamiteux [CUPS, sans être parfait, c'est bien mieux].

Je pourrais égréner des exemples pendant un moment mais je me dis : quel est donc le rapport avec l'obsolescence consentie (ou pas) ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2014)

Il s'agit d'un illustration ( un peu trop générale j'en conviens) de la mise en perspective 
du *faux progrès technologique* dans ce cadre là . 
Bien sur que l'OS actuel ( interface) est plus convivial , que la gestion des périphériques est bien meilleure. 
La raison est , à mon sens , que tout est fondé sur UNIX .
Donc de mon point de vue d'utilisateur, ex co-concepteur de systèmes de BD, pas de différence notable , *à 20 ans et plus d'écart* . 
D'avoir fait autre chose pendant ces années me donne , à défaut de connaissances, un point de vue plus détaché. 
Quand au cloud, c'est une autre question . 

Je serais quand même intéressé par le taux d'utilisation des fonctionnalités par l'utilisateur "lambda" .


----------



## Willow37 (1 Janvier 2015)

*Je suis une utilisatrice LAMBDA et tout ce que je demande à mon macintosh est de tenir un bon nombre d'année sans faillir*

Ce fut loupé mais rattrapé pour les deux mac que j'ai eu :
- mac book noir mort en deux mois (écran) mais revenu à la vie après un tour au sav fnac (tjrs en vie mais plus utilisé car je n'ai tjrs pas racheté de batterie, j'ai bien changé la RAM mais pas encore eu l'opportunité)
- mba 2012 mort à 9 mois de grossesse, disque dur décédé (bien ça c'est du progrès)

Je ne lui demande pas grande chose MIS À PART parfois mon photoshop, firefox qui pompe beaucoup le processeur et le fait qu'il est tjrs allumé sauf la nuit, et le jeu league of legend, à part ça, je ne le fais pas mourir à la tâche d'autant + que je l'entretien autant extérieurement qu'intérieurement (aspirateur des touches, onyx etc tout le bazard)


Conclusion : le processeur est occupé à environ 40% tout le temps en utilisation normale (internet musique et lecture de pdf) ; parfois à 70% avec le jeu

Normalement avec une utilisation pareille, un macintosh même MBA devrait tenir la route 

Je compte donc le temps avant qu'il ne rende l'âme (achat décembre 2012 - ? rip)  :love:


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Janvier 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> *Je suis une utilisatrice LAMBDA et tout ce que je demande à mon macintosh est de tenir un bon nombre d'année sans faillir*
> 
> Ce fut loupé mais rattrapé pour les deux mac que j'ai eu :
> - mac book noir mort en deux mois (écran) mais revenu à la vie après un tour au sav fnac (tjrs en vie mais plus utilisé car je n'ai tjrs pas racheté de batterie, j'ai bien changé la RAM mais pas encore eu l'opportunité)
> ...



Oui mais c'est quoi la limite entre durée de vie "normale" et obsolescence ? 

Apple donne quand même une idée, la majorité des ordinateurs APPLE ont une durée de vie supérieur à 3 ans (durée de l'apple care).

Se pose aussi la question de savoir si on est victime de l'obsolescence ? Ou si nous sommes des acteurs ? 

Victime = la société va choisir délibérément différent système pour limiter la durée de vie, le meilleur exemple est la touche power, la puce limitant le nombre d'impression également. 

Acteur = je repasse par la touche power, à la limite pour des questions de prix le choix d'une touche à 100^10 utilisations est préféré à une touche à 100^1000 utilisations (pourquoi pas ?), c'est la société, ou la personne possédant le bien qui au lieu de faire réparer a décidé de changer son bien pour un plus récent ? 

On peut se demander aussi si l'impression de plus en plus grande de produit éphémère n'est pas du au fait que l'on ne répare plus, mais que l'on préfère changer. 

Il y a également l'exemple de l'ampoule ... les sociétés ont fixé une durée de vie, toutes les sociétés devaient respecter cette durée, alors que depuis bien longtemps on est capable de faire des ampoules avec une durée de vie de 100 ans, en tout cas depuis 1901, et il y a pas longtemps un espagnol a gagné un prix pour avoir crée une ampoule avec une durée de vie de 80 à 100 ans (33 euros).


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2015)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Il y a également l'exemple de l'ampoule ... les sociétés ont fixé une durée de vie, toutes les sociétés devaient respecter cette durée, alors que depuis bien longtemps on est capable de faire des ampoules avec une durée de vie de 100 ans, en tout cas depuis 1901, et il y a pas longtemps un espagnol a gagné un prix pour avoir crée une ampoule avec une durée de vie de 80 à 100 ans (33 euros).


Tiens, l'ampoule de Livermore, le retour de la revanche .
Tu devrais lire l'intégralité du fil avant de remettre l'histoire sur le tapis : tu serais tombé sur ce post et son lien très instructif.
Quant à l'espagnol et son ampoule de 80 ou 100 ans, comment savoir vraiment si l'invention est récente  ?


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, l'ampoule de Livermore, le retour de la revanche .
> Tu devrais lire l'intégralité du fil avant de remettre l'histoire sur le tapis : tu serais tombé sur ce post et son lien très instructif.
> Quant à l'espagnol et son ampoule de 80 ou 100 ans, comment savoir vraiment si l'invention est récente  ?



J'ai lu ton histoire. 
L'article ne prouve rien sur la fixation ou non de la durée de vie, qui encore une fois peut être assimilé à des choix économiques.

Cependant il y a une très grosse erreur, l'entente a surement permis de développer la recherche mais pas du tout la concurrence, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'entente. 
Tu peux plus miser pour au contraire un "blocage" des évolutions qu'autre chose, et pas besoin de comprendre qqc à l'électricité, il suffit juste de savoir que l'objectif d'une société est de faire des bénéfices. Je doute fortement que la fixation des prix soit dans l'intérêt du consommateur, même à postériori. 

Connaitre la durée de vie d'un produit implique t-il une obsolescence programmé ? C'était plus la question de mon commentaire. 
Tu peux poser le problème dans l'autre sens, faut-il faire nécessairement le produit le plus solide ? La réponse est non c'est impossible. L'inverse est également impossible.

La loi place un curseur (garantie et nouvellement la loi sur l'obsolescence), un produit doit avoir une durée de vie raisonnable en fonction de sa destination, en substance et en résumé, la loi dit ça. Il faut mettre en jeu deux intérêts totalement opposé, la liberté d'entreprendre et la protection du consommateur.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

L'objectif d'une entreprise n'est pas de faire des profits. Il est réduit à faire des profits, et ceci de plus en plus. Fin d'une fauculterie ? Cynisme ambiant ? Perte du sens de l'uvre ? À vous de juger ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------

 ce qui est clair en tout cas, c'est que plus plus on trouvera de gens pour répéter cette pétition de principe comme un mantra, plus elle s'incrustera dans vos têtes et deviendra une vérité indépassable. C'est la magie de l'économie de faire passer des décisions humaines pour des lois de la nature.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2015)

Point de vue intéressant. Toutefois il y a deux points sur lequel je ferais quelques nuances :
a) quand on dit que l'objectif d'une entreprise est de faire du profit, ça ne veut pas forcément dire que c'est ce que l'on pense mais plutôt que c'est ce qu'on constate. Dans une société capitaliste, consumériste, etc. comme la nôtre, une entreprise qui ne cherche pas le profit à tout prix (mais qui ne cherche pas non plus nécessairement à perdre de l'argent), c'est plutôt une association. Libre à toi de créer une association, à but non lucratif, qui fabriquera des téléphones portables ou des ordinateurs.
b) je ne pense pas que quiconque estime que ce soit une "loi naturelle", à part quelques esprits égarés par leur enthousiasme. Mais c'est une réalité bien concrète.

Apple est un bon sujet car c'est une des sociétés qui gère le mieux le mélange des genres, utilisant habilement la crédulité de ses clients (voire de ses contempteurs, aussi bien).


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> L'objectif d'une entreprise n'est pas de faire des profits. Il est réduit à faire des profits, et ceci de plus en plus. Fin d'une fauculterie ? Cynisme ambiant ? Perte du sens de l'&#339;uvre ? À vous de juger ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------
> 
> &#8230; ce qui est clair en tout cas, c'est que plus plus on trouvera de gens pour répéter cette pétition de principe comme un mantra, plus elle s'incrustera dans vos têtes et deviendra une vérité indépassable. C'est la magie de l'économie de faire passer des décisions humaines pour des lois de la nature.



J'ai pas utilisé le mot entreprise, mais société. 
Le jus naturale n'est pas le droit positif (mais il y a des notions de droit naturel dans le droit positif).


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Point de vue intéressant. Toutefois il y a deux points sur lequel je ferais quelques nuances :
> a) quand on dit que l'objectif d'une entreprise est de faire du profit, ça ne veut pas forcément dire que c'est ce que l'on pense mais plutôt que c'est ce qu'on constate. Dans une société capitaliste, consumériste, etc. comme la nôtre, une entreprise qui ne cherche pas le profit à tout prix (mais qui ne cherche pas non plus nécessairement à perdre de l'argent), c'est plutôt une association. Libre à toi de créer une association, à but non lucratif, qui fabriquera des téléphones portables ou des ordinateurs.
> b) je ne pense pas que quiconque estime que ce soit une "loi naturelle", à part quelques esprits égarés par leur enthousiasme. Mais c'est une réalité bien concrète.
> 
> Apple est un bon sujet car c'est une des sociétés qui gère le mieux le mélange des genres, utilisant habilement la crédulité de ses clients (voire de ses contempteurs, aussi bien).



Il est clair, depuis quelques années, depuis que les fonds de pension en tous genres sont dans le capital des entreprises, depuis que le finance l'emporte sur la vie réelle, que l'entreprise est tenue par ses actionnaires à faire des profits de plus en plus importants, sous peine de sanctions. La pression sur les dirigeants des entreprises est devenue immense, et il faut qu'ils satisfassent les actionnaires. On pourrait aussi entrer dans le détail des moyens mis en uvre : coût de revient minimum, prix de vente maximum.

D'une certaine façon, avec Tim Cook a fait entrer Apple dans la normalité. Steve Jobs ne distribuait pas de dividendes, disant que la valeur de l'action suffisait à enrichir les actionnaires. Tim Cook a fait évoluer les choses, et se trouve aux prises avec un vautour de la finance qui pense qu'il faut faire davantage (pour son propre profit, bien sûr).

Bien sûr tout cela est vendu bien emballé par une communication savante dont d'aucuns savant que le terme communication veut dire : mensonge institutionnalisé, ou propagande, au choix.

L'obsolescence consentie, ou non, n'est pas en soi un but de profit, mais peut sûrement devenir un moyen.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Janvier 2015)

Il me semble  bien que pour certaines personnes il y a fusion entre le constat de fait et la pensée, voire l'obligation morale. 
Il n'y a qu'à voir le ton sans appel sur lequel certains profèrent cette formule. 

Mais, laissez tomber, aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le moral et j'ai peu envie de penser moi-même....


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Janvier 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il me semble  bien que pour certaines personnes il y a fusion entre le constat de fait et la pensée, voire l'obligation morale.
> Il n'y a qu'à voir le ton sans appel sur lequel certains profèrent cette formule.
> 
> Mais, laissez tomber, aujourd'hui je n'ai pas le moral et j'ai peu envie de penser moi-même....



idem :sick:


----------



## -GF- (28 Février 2015)

Mieux vaut un mac qui fait ce genre de tâche en 2 heures et meurt en 7-8 ans qu'un mac ultra-performant qui le fait en 10 min mais meurt en 2 ans , un système d'exploitation rapide et stable qu'avec 2-3 go de ram qu'un système instable et perfomant qu'à partir d'un SSD ou 8 Go de ram , ainsi qu'un système comme SL , programmé en 2 ans mais qui est stable qu'un système programmé en un an et bourré de bugs ...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2015)

Allez ! Des montres apple et des macbook en or ! Youhouh ! Allez vous aussi consentez à l'obsolescence ! Participez à la grande aventure du gaspillage ! C'est la fête !


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2015)

Tu confonds obsolescence consentie et blingbling assumé


----------



## JPTK (10 Mars 2015)

Spa faux... c'est à chier en tout cas


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

l'obsolescence est partout


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2015)

Y a juste qu'elle est plus ou moins accentuée suivant le produit. Y a usure mais y aussi trop souvent foutage de gueule.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Y a juste qu'elle est plus ou moins accentuée suivant le produit. Y a usure mais y aussi trop souvent foutage de gueule.



Pas facile de savoir


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mars 2015)

JPTK a dit:


> Allez ! Des montres apple et des macbook en or ! Youhouh ! Allez vous aussi consentez à l'obsolescence ! Participez à la grande aventure du gaspillage ! C'est la fête !


Je te reconnais bien là. Relance d'incendie un bon mois après à l'aide de l'actualité.  

Personnellement, ça me fout sur le cul, les hausse de tarifs d'Apple qui en même temps refourgue de nouveaux gadgets au prix (déjà exorbitant) d'un iPhone ... comme compagnon d'iPhone. 

Les gars je crois que bientôt, Apple bossera pour les clients des émirats. Nous, on peut crever ou s'endetter comme des bêtes pour leurs derniers joujoux. 
Quand à "l'Internet des objets" (dixit Goldman Sachs), c'est surtout l'Internet de la vache à lait.


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

Ce que je regrette, surtout, c'est que certains ne consentent pas à l'obsolescence de ce fil...


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que je regrette, surtout, c'est que certains ne consentent pas à l'obsolescence de ce fil...



C'est parce qu'ils n'auront pas assez d'humour pour reconnaître leur propre obsolescence  

Toujours est-il que je résiste pas à concéder la mienne, pour diverses activités, comme le sport de très haut niveau, le sport de haut niveau, et même le sport tout court


----------



## Mecky (31 Mars 2021)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que je regrette, surtout, c'est que certains ne consentent pas à l'obsolescence de ce fil...


Ce fil est résistant et indémodable.
Tout au plus peut-il être relié à un renouveau esthétique, une antième formulation sur un même thème.  Il suffit alors de le terminer par un lien vers son fil successeur !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)

Mecky a dit:


> Ce fil est résistant et indémodable.
> Tout au plus peut-il être relié à un renouveau esthétique, une antième formulation sur un même thème.  Il suffit alors de le terminer par un lien vers son fil successeur !


Joli déterrage 
Dernier Post  Mars 2015


----------

